# [BRVTAL] Los funcionarios piden una subida salarial del 10%



## Malasangre (31 Mar 2022)

Los funcionarios en guerra contra Pedro Sánchez por el IPC: exigen una subida salarial


----------



## DigitalMarketer (31 Mar 2022)

Se van a comer una polla


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Es descojonante.
Esos aún no saben de qué va esta CRISIS, con mayúsculas. Cuando no solo no les aumenten el sueldo, sino que ni les paguen, ¿cómo se quedarán?


----------



## troll random (31 Mar 2022)

Al final se le darán, si no el 10 por ciento, será un 7 o un 8.

Son muchos votos , es lo que hay


----------



## CreepyCoin (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es descojonante.
> Esos aún no saben de qué va esta CRISIS, con mayúsculas. Cuando no solo no les aumenten el sueldo, sino que ni les paguen, ¿cómo se quedarán?



Eso solo pasará en tus sueños.

La crisis se la comerán los remeros de la privada, como la de 2008-2021


----------



## p_pin (31 Mar 2022)

Y también lo harán los pensionistas, que según normativa, tocaría un aumento con el "IPC"... si ésto sigue así, pongamos un 10%, hablamos de 17.000 millonazos


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (31 Mar 2022)

Pues se lo van a dar. Y a los jubilados tambien.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Eso solo pasará en tus sueños.
> 
> La crisis se la comerán los remeros de la privada, como la de 2008-2021



Claro, porque ya sabemos que el dinero crece en los árboles y que se pueden aumentar un 10% o MÁS los sueldos de millones de funcionarios.
¡Alma de cántaro!


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de _autonosuyas_, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.

¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.

Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.


----------



## Murray's (31 Mar 2022)

Lo saquen de donde los saquen los dineros me juego la cuneta que se lo suben aunque sea un 5%


----------



## PROM (31 Mar 2022)

Lo veo bien, son unos sufridos servidores de la ciudadanía, je je.
Dicho esto, son ellos contra nosostros, solo puede quedar uno y me temo que ellos si estan unidos y a nosostros nos han pillado rebelandonos solo en tik tok .


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

troll random dijo:


> Al final se le darán, si no el 10 por ciento, será un 7 o un 8.
> 
> Son muchos votos , es lo que hay



Se lo darán si hay para darles. ¿Se lo dieron a los griegos?
¿Y a los cubanos? ¿Y a los rusos cuando cayó la URSS?
Es que hay decenas de ejemplos de países donde los funcionarios pasaron a cobrar la mitad de un día para otro. Y a veces, bastante menos de la mitad. No sé qué se imaginan algunos con la deuda pública que tienen países como España.


----------



## Euron G. (31 Mar 2022)

Al final valdrá más el papel de los billetes que el propio dinero. Fabuloso. ¡Que no pare la impresora!


----------



## cortoplacista (31 Mar 2022)

Antonio ha hecho historia así que retenedlo en la memoria: el primer presidente que pone en pie a los funcionarios.


----------



## elviejo (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de autonosuyas, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



Lo que viene es un recorte del 30 por cien en los sueldos de los servidores públicos. Cuando no recortes en personal.

En junio el BCE no compra más dudas, que es chino se está pagando las nóminas de los funcionarios.

Esto va a suceder por las buenas o por las malas.

No hay dinero y Europa no nos va dar nada


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



Bah, nada grave.


----------



## Euron G. (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



Podéis empezar ya mismo, es más, podéis mudaros a la estepa de Mongolia la mitad de vosotros, un gran favor nos haríais.

Que no va a ser agradable dice el fulano, pero si trabajáis menos que Echenique, anda con tus lloriqueos a la sede de UGT.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Lo que viene es un recorte del 30 por cien en los sueldos de los servidores públicos. Cuando no recortes en personal.
> 
> En junio el BCE no compra más dudas, que es chino se está pagando las nóminas de los funcionarios.
> 
> ...



Acabar no sé en qué va a acabar. Lo que sí sé es cómo: mal.


----------



## LOBOLOCO (31 Mar 2022)

Algo deberían de subir a todo el mundo, el año pasado ha habido gente que ha perdido un 6,5 por ciento y si este año pierden un 10 o un 12 por ciento y el 2023 también más de lo mismo, nos vamos a quedar en la indigencia.
A esto sumale que suban los tipos de interés, que vamos a trabajar para pasar hambre.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Lo que viene es un recorte del 30 por cien en los sueldos de los servidores públicos. Cuando no recortes en personal.
> 
> En junio el BCE no compra más dudas, que es chino se está pagando las nóminas de los funcionarios.
> 
> ...



En el resto de Europa ya hay países que no pagan el subsidio de desempleo más que a cuenta gotas, y con muchos meses de retraso. Hay gente que si no reclama una docena de veces, no ve ni un euro.
Y hablo de países más ricos que España. Y los funcis pidiendo aumento de salarios, ..., para partirse la caja.
El hostión va a ser fino.


----------



## brickworld (31 Mar 2022)

Hombre pa que menos...  el tema es de donde coño van a sacar los minolles?? QUE NO PODEMOS TENER MAS DEFICIT HIJOSDEPUTA RETRASADOS!!


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Y también lo harán los pensionistas, que según normativa, tocaría un aumento con el "IPC"... si ésto sigue así, pongamos un 10%, hablamos de 17.000 millonazos



Cuando no hay, no hay. El dinero no es infinito, aunque muchos hayan creído que sí.
Por mucha pataleta que monten, ...


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Hombre pa que menos...  el tema es de donde coño van a sacar los minolles?? QUE NO PODEMOS TENER MAS DEFICIT HIJOSDEPUTA RETRASADOS!!



Le sacas los insultos y de acuerdo.


----------



## jimmyjump (31 Mar 2022)

Jajajajajaja

Estaba claro. Funcivagos chupópteros


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Al final valdrá más el papel de los billetes que el propio dinero. Fabuloso. ¡Que no pare la impresora!




El BCE ya ha dicho que na nai. Que se acabó la fiesta.


----------



## gallofino (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de autonosuyas, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



Ojalá muráis de hambre, parásitos


----------



## Vorsicht (31 Mar 2022)

Son muy solidarios los putos funcivagos!!!


----------



## Jsn (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Cuando no hay, no hay.



Basta con subir los impuestos para, por ejemplo, equipar el gasoil a la gasolina, cobrar peajes en autovías y poner impuestos ecológicos para acelerar la independencia energética.

El caso es que Irene y sus amigas tengan algo con lo que entretenerse.


----------



## Larsil (31 Mar 2022)

SOCIALISMO.


----------



## PACOJONES (31 Mar 2022)

Y una polla como una olla, aqui que pasa que la crisis siempre la vamos a pagar los mismos? Que aprendan a vivir como vivimos el resto y con los horarios del resto, ya esta bien de tener tanta jeta, y tener un poco mas de solidaridad con el resto, aunque me parece que la mayoria solo conoce la crisis por lo que dicen en la tele pero aun no la han vivido y ya va siendo hora..


----------



## Topedelagama (31 Mar 2022)

Esta crisis que se la coman ellos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Esta crisis que se la coman ellos.



Esta crisis nos la comemos todos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Mar 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> Los funcionarios en guerra contra Pedro Sánchez por el IPC: exigen una subida salarial



Y DOS HUEVOS DUROS!!


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Jsn dijo:


> Basta con subir los impuestos para, por ejemplo, equipar el gasoil a la gasolina, cobrar peajes en autovías y poner impuestos ecológicos para acelerar la independencia energética.
> 
> El caso es que Irene y sus amigas tengan algo con lo que entretenerse.



¿Subir impuestos en un sistema económico-empresarial moribundo?


----------



## Murray's (31 Mar 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> *Lo que viene es un recorte del 30 por cien en los sueldos de los servidores públicos. Cuando no recortes en personal.*
> 
> En junio el BCE no compra más dudas, que es chino se está pagando las nóminas de los funcionarios.
> 
> ...



Si claro, recortes a funcionarios ...no lo veran tus ojos... en todo caso les subirán menos de lo que piden. Pero les subirán


----------



## p_pin (31 Mar 2022)

Tengamos en cuenta que de aquí a Junio, el BCE va a dejar de comprar deuda de España (y del resto de países)... se acabó el "comodín de la deuda"


----------



## Topedelagama (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Esta crisis nos la comemos todos.



También, pero nosotros ya hemos comido mucha crisis, si siguen presionando joden el poco tejido productivo que queda, es hora de recortes en la Administración.


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Mar 2022)

claro que si, guapis! 
por qué no?


----------



## DonCrisis (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de _autonosuyas_, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



Seguro que si se trasladan a provincias tendriamos a miles de funcionarios quejándose de que les cambien.


----------



## abdecker (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es descojonante.
> Esos aún no saben de qué va esta CRISIS, con mayúsculas. Cuando no solo no les aumenten el sueldo, sino que ni les paguen, ¿cómo se quedarán?



Antes que eso pase os habremos vendido a los de la privada en el mercado negro de órganos, hijo de puta


----------



## butricio (31 Mar 2022)

Pero si no va con ellos,que me lo dijo un forista de burbuja


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> También, pero nosotros ya hemos comido mucha crisis, si siguen presionando joden el poco tejido productivo que queda, es hora de recortes en la Administración.



Pero si hay juzgados de paz de municipios de menos de 5000 habitantes, con dos o tres funcionarios para expedir una fe de vida por semana o registrar tres fallecimientos al mes, ...
Y hay ay-untamientos donde sobra el personal y donde el o la de asuntos sociales llega a las 11 h o 12 h día sí, día también.
Y así con muchos puestos.
Y lo mismo con el personal laboral, que chupa de la misma teta.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Mar 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Seguro que si se trasladan a provincias tendriamos a miles de funcionarios quejándose de que les cambien.



A muchos si les llevasen en un sobre el sueldo sin tener que trabajar, ya se quejarian de que el sobre no es de su color favorito.


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Mar 2022)

La capacidad socialista para inventar impuestos con el beneplácito de sus votantes no se debe subestimar.

Mañana en las noticias dicen brevemente que suben el IVA al 23'5 por ciento a todo con la excusa de que hay que ajustarse al resto de Europa, después meten diez minutos de la corrupción del PP y el peligro de la ultraderecha, y ya está. Todos de la mano a votar socialismo otros cuatro años.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Mar 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> La capacidad socialista para inventar impuestos con el beneplácito de sus votantes no se debe subestimar.
> 
> Mañana en las noticias dicen brevemente que suben el IVA al 23'5 por ciento a todo con la excusa de que hay que ajustarse al resto de Europa, después meten diez minutos de la corrupción del PP y el peligro de la ultraderecha, y ya está. Todos de la mano a votar socialismo otros cuatro años.



Menos los que silenciosamente van cargando su maleta en un avion. Y aqui de vacaciones a ver a la familia.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> Antes que eso pase os habremos vendido a los de la privada en el mercado negro de órganos, hijo de puta



Hijo de puta, por cómo hablas, eres tú. De eso no cabe duda.
En cuanto a mí, no vivo en España, así que, a ver si te atreves a decirle eso a la cara a autónomos que sudan para mantener a flote sus empresas. O a los que ganan 1000 euros raspados al mes, o a los que están desempleados en un país como España donde el desempleo real ronda el 30 y tantos por cien.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Seguro que si se trasladan a provincias tendriamos a miles de funcionarios quejándose de que les cambien.



Al contrario: la subida de sueldo sería justo eso. Y con un coste de cuatro perras en comparación con subir los salarios un 10%; o la mitad, que es a lo que realmente van los sindicatos.


----------



## Topedelagama (31 Mar 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> La capacidad socialista para inventar impuestos con el beneplácito de sus votantes no se debe subestimar.
> 
> Mañana en las noticias dicen brevemente que suben el IVA al 23'5 por ciento a todo con la excusa de que hay que ajustarse al resto de Europa, después meten diez minutos de la corrupción del PP y el peligro de la ultraderecha, y ya está. Todos de la mano a votar socialismo otros cuatro años.



Menos Francia e Italia, creo que en casi toda Europa el IVA es menor o igual, mucho no van a poder subir.


----------



## Murray's (31 Mar 2022)

Qué llevarian esas maletas de Delcy?? 

Qué podria ser??


----------



## Murray's (31 Mar 2022)

Dinero y espectativas de pagar hay









El Ayuntamiento de Sevilla hará funcionarios a 644 interinos con más de cinco años de antigüedad


Recursos Humanos y los sindicatos firman un primer acuerdo que deja abierta la puerta a la incorporación de más puestos cubiertos por temporales sobre los que hay en estos momentos discrepancias




www.google.com


----------



## Le_petit (31 Mar 2022)

Antes de que cualquier funcionario pierda poder adquisitivo, los de la privada y autonomos se quedan sin comer. Si no hay impresora del BCE, nos sacaran los ojos si hiciese falta, para que el funcionario en vez de estar encabronado, este pensando donde irse el proximo puentecito, en la escapadita de fin de semana romantica y en lo malo que es Putin. No sera un 10%, pero como dicen por ahi arriba, sera un 7 o un 8% y encima te saldran en la tele diciendo que comprenden el momento en el que esta el pais y que se sacrifican por el y que se conforman con ese 7 u 8% (por supuesto, cuando la cosa este mejor, habra que pagarles el resto hasta el 10% con intereses).

La cadena trofica es esta:

Politicos
Chiringuiteros
Funcionarios
Paguiteros
Perros
Gatos
Trabajador de empresa privada
Ratas
Cucarachas
Autonomos

Son 3 millones de votos que en su mayoria van a la PSOE, como para dejarlos escapar. Asi que, una vez mas los de la PSOE joderan al que sabe que no les vota, para darselo a sus caladeros de votos.

El que aun no se haya enterado que en España hasta que no quede piedra sobre piedra, a los funcionarios no se les toca, va jodido.


----------



## Poseidón (31 Mar 2022)

Normal. Yo tambien la pediria.


----------



## randomizer (31 Mar 2022)

SOLO UN 10%???


----------



## Topedelagama (31 Mar 2022)

No será el Psoe, ni el PP el que toque los sueldos de los funcionarios, será Europa (ya pasó en otros países y volverá a pasar, todos lo sabemos).


----------



## Murray's (31 Mar 2022)

Las CCAA subieron un 5,6% los salarios a sus funcionarios frente al 1,47% del sector privado


Según ha detallado la ministra de Hacienda, la subida salarial de los funcionarios de los ayuntamientos ha sido del 4,8% y la de los de la Administración General del Estado, del 3,1%




www.vozpopuli.com






*Las CCAA subieron un 5,6% los salarios a sus funcionarios frente al 1,47% del sector privado*
Según ha detallado la ministra de Hacienda, la subida salarial de los funcionarios de los ayuntamientos ha sido del 4,8% y la de los de la Administración General del Estado, del 3,1


----------



## Cosmopolita (31 Mar 2022)

troll random dijo:


> Al final se le darán, si no el 10 por ciento, será un 7 o un 8.
> 
> Son muchos votos , es lo que hay



No lo te go tak claro porque el escenario es totalmente distinto que con la crisis anterior.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le_petit (31 Mar 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Menos Francia e Italia, creo que en casi toda Europa el IVA es menor o igual, mucho no van a poder subir.



Pues no lo se, pero que nos van a dar por el ogt, tengalo claro.

El argumento que pone de que el IVA es casi igual en toda Europa... creo que es usted joven y aun no se ha enterado en que pais vive. Se lo digo yo: van a hacer lo que les salga de los cojones, como si hay que ponerlo al 33%, se pone. Mire usted el paro del resto de Europa y el de España, por ejemplo. Vera que lo tenemos disparado siempre, y a todo dios le da igual.


----------



## jimmyjump (31 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Tengamos en cuenta que de aquí a Junio, el BCE va a dejar de comprar deuda de España (y del resto de países)... se acabó el "comodín de la deuda"



¿Está confirmado?


----------



## jimmyjump (31 Mar 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Menos Francia e Italia, creo que en casi toda Europa el IVA es menor o igual, mucho no van a poder subir.



Tenemos una de las mayores extensiones del IVA reducido y super reducido. Por ahí van a subir


----------



## hijodeputin (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Acabar no sé en qué va a acabar. Lo que sí sé es cómo: mal.



no, los de la pública tienen aún menos fuerza que los del transporte. Como mucho en las elecciones dentro de unos meses o un año pueden castigar algo al PSOE, pero eso en una oligarquia como la española es lo de menos.


----------



## kuervo500 (31 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo saquen de donde los saquen los dineros me juego la cuneta que se lo suben aunque sea un 5%



Creo que la bola de nieve ya no puede crecer mas, aunque quieran


----------



## abe heinsenberg (31 Mar 2022)

Hacen bien .pero que pidan un 20 que van a hacer cortos y si van a la huelga no pasa nada tampoco se va a notar mucho.suerte


----------



## gester (31 Mar 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Lo que viene es un recorte del 30 por cien en los sueldos de los servidores públicos. Cuando no recortes en personal.
> 
> En junio el BCE no compra más dudas, que es chino se está pagando las nóminas de los funcionarios.
> 
> ...



A ver si es verdad.


----------



## gester (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de _autonosuyas_, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



Si no te gustan las condiciones, pasate a la privada.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Si no te gustan las condiciones, pasate a la privada.



Si no te gustan las condiciones de la privada, deja de quejarte: oposita y pásate a la pública.


----------



## gester (31 Mar 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Podéis empezar ya mismo, es más, podéis mudaros a la estepa de Mongolia la mitad de vosotros, un gran favor nos haríais.
> 
> Que no va a ser agradable dice el fulano, pero si trabajáis menos que Echenique, anda con tus lloriqueos a la sede de UGT.



Si hay huelga de funcis. No creo que nos enteramos. Total en el ambulatorio no me cogen el teléfono no a tiros y si los de Hacienda no curran, un favor que nos hacen al resto.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2022)

Lo veo y lo subo a un 50%, eso sí, a pagar en Neopesetas.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (31 Mar 2022)

Cada lobby o grupo de presión va a estar apretando para no perder su estatus. Hasta que el sistema ya no pueda sostenerse más.


----------



## DonCrisis (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Al contrario: la subida de sueldo sería justo eso. Y con un coste de cuatro perras en comparación con subir los salarios un 10%; o la mitad, que es a lo que realmente van los sindicatos.



Sí, lo sé. Pero también sé que habría miles de funcionarios que se quejarían porque se tienen que trasladar, porque sus hijos están en un colegio en Madrid, porque su pareja trabaja en Madrid, porque no les gusta la provincia, por quejarse sin más ....


----------



## Le_petit (31 Mar 2022)

kuervo500 dijo:


> Creo que la bola de nieve ya no puede crecer mas, aunque quieran



Ley de seguridad ciudadana.

Millones y millones de euros en los bancos esperando socialismo sano y... expropiese.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Si no te gustan las condiciones de la privada,* deja de quejarte: oposita y pásate a la pública.*





Algunos desde muy jóvenes comprendimos que no todos podemos ser funcionarios, pues se hundiría el país, y pasamos. Y que además cualquier día podría irse el estado al garete y estarías jodido. Y parece que sucederá.

Para mí nunca fue una motivación ser funcionario.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Sí, lo sé. Pero también sé que habría miles de funcionarios que se quejarían porque se tienen que trasladar, porque sus hijos están en un colegio en Madrid, porque su pareja trabaja en Madrid, porque no les gusta la provincia, por quejarse sin más ....



Con que lo pusiesen en plan voluntario se avanzaría mucho.


----------



## gester (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Si no te gustan las condiciones de la privada, deja de quejarte: oposita y pásate a la pública.



Ya, el problema es el asco que me produce la administración pública. Creo que eso no va bien para opositar.


----------



## grom (31 Mar 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> Los funcionarios en guerra contra Pedro Sánchez por el IPC: exigen una subida salarial



Los funcionarios para pedir estan bastante organizados, eso les favorece.

Pero tienen la desventaja de que si hacen huelga, no se notaria apenas.


----------



## angongo (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es descojonante.
> Esos aún no saben de qué va esta CRISIS, con mayúsculas. Cuando no solo no les aumenten el sueldo, sino que ni les paguen, ¿cómo se quedarán?



Ya, de momento ya ganan más del 40% que el resto de trabajadores.-
Son fijos, pero fijos de verdad, y tienen otros privilegios.-
¿Y qué pasa con los sueldos de los políticos y allegados?
EL HORNO NO ESTARÁ PARA BOLLOS, PERO TONTO EL ÚLTIMO.-
Ir calentando.-


----------



## elviejo (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Acabar no sé en qué va a acabar. Lo que sí sé es cómo: mal.



En eso coincidimos desgraciadamente. El daño está hecho y es profundo.


----------



## Le_petit (31 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Los funcionarios para pedir estan bastante organizados, eso les favorece.
> 
> Pero tienen la desventaja de que si hacen huelga, no se notaria apenas.



Pues no se si se nota o no. Creo que a la PSOE eso le da mas o menos igual. El problema no es que hagan huelga para la PSOE, el problema es que no le voten.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (31 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Si no te gustan las condiciones, pasate a la privada.



Creo que muchas veces perdemos el foco de las cosas. No se trata de "pues haz tú lo mismo", sino si este sistema es sostenible.


----------



## elviejo (31 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si claro, recortes a funcionarios ...no lo veran tus ojos... en todo caso les subirán menos de lo que piden. Pero les subirán



No coincido. Será por las buenas o por las malas


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Algunos desde muy jóvenes comprendimos que no todos podemos ser funcionarios, pues se hundiría el país, y pasamos. Y que además cualquier día podría irse el estado al garete y estarías jodido. Y parece que sucederá.
> 
> Para mí nunca fue una motivación ser funcionario.



Somos muchos los que nos hemos largado de la privada, hartos de tanta tomadura de pelo. Por ejemplo, si me pagan por 8 horas de trabajo, pues trabajo 8 horas. En el súper no me regalan la comida, no tienen obligación de ello; yo tampoco tengo por que regalar mi tiempo.

Figúrese, yo me hecho funcionario con más de 40 años.

La realidad versus sus pajas mentales.


----------



## elviejo (31 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> A ver si es verdad.



Va a ser duro para todos


----------



## Eric Finch (31 Mar 2022)

Si no reducen chiringuitos nada de nada de hablar de esa subida.

Si echas al millón y medio de gentuza que cobra _dæl jenaro_, de la _innigración_, del separatismo y de otros engendros similares, puedes subir un 50% e incluso devolver lo que incautaron en tiempos de aquel jodido cabrón. Todavía la cuantía de sueldo base y pagas extraordinarias en las pagas extraordinarias es inferior a la de los meses normales: cuando devuelvan lo otrora robado las cosas comenzarán a ir bien.


----------



## kenny220 (31 Mar 2022)

Deberían pedir más, un 20% y productividad. Que son pocos y se lo merecen.


----------



## gester (31 Mar 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Creo que muchas veces perdemos el foco de las cosas. No se trata de "pues haz tú lo mismo", sino si este sistema es sostenible.



Este sistema se sostiene porque paga Europa. Ahora explicaselo al 95% de la gente.



elviejo dijo:


> Va a ser duro para todos



Mas vale una muerte rápida que una agonía como llevamos desde 2008.


----------



## vanderwilde (31 Mar 2022)

De eso se encarga el BCE, si también quieren seguir robando y viviendo del cuento, claro está. Seguro que se la dan.

Está pidiendo dinero toda España, los más listos no van a ser ahora los más tontos.

Engañan a los transportistas como ya lo han hecho, pero a los funcionarios, como que no.


----------



## jimmyjump (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Si no te gustan las condiciones de la privada, deja de quejarte: oposita y pásate a la pública.



Pues si todos son funcis a ver a quién le suben los impuestos para subirte el sueldo...


----------



## tracrium (31 Mar 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> No hay dinero y Europa no nos va dar nada



USA necesita devaluar y ha forzado a Europa para que esté más o menos igual. Van a imprimir a lo bestia y la paridad EUR/USD se mantendrá más o menos igual.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (31 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Este sistema se sostiene porque paga Europa. Ahora explicaselo al 95% de la gente.



Hasta que deje de hacerlo.


----------



## kuervo500 (31 Mar 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> Ley de seguridad ciudadana.
> 
> Millones y millones de euros en los bancos esperando socialismo sano y... expropiese.



No lo veo, si quitas a millones de personas pasta para mantener un gasto publico disparatado, mantener loa privilegios a funcionarios.... Se arma la de dios....

Se vienen RECORTES, y gordos


----------



## noseyo (31 Mar 2022)

El 90% mejor no atienden no hacen nada y dan citas para semanas y encima a presumir de que tienen buena nóminas y más derechos escoria , lo de la sanidad , justicia , y citas de trámites es para matarlos , ni a los teléfonos para la cita Cojen


----------



## PedrelGuape (31 Mar 2022)

Voy comprando palomitas para ver como acaba esto cuando en los próximos años remeros y autónomos dejen de pagar y con el corralito no haya dinero ni en los bancos.

Colchón, leña, volver a trabajar las tierras y pozo. No necesitamos mas y menos mantener a nadie.
No tendremos nada y seremos felices, pero algunos van a pasar mas hambre que otros.

Que así se escriba y así se cumpla.


----------



## kuervo500 (31 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Los funcionarios para pedir estan bastante organizados, eso les favorece.
> 
> Pero tienen la desventaja de que si hacen huelga, no se notaria apenas.



En Grecia tambien pidieron, si. Salieron a liarla a las calles el primer dia de los recortes, recibieron 4 palos de la policia, y ya nunca se volvió a hablar del tema


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (31 Mar 2022)

Que no vayan a trabajar y no les suban

Nadie lo notará


----------



## fieraverde (31 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que con 6-7 ministros y algún asesorcillo valdría.

Nada , 24 ministros ,3 vicepresidentas , 1000 asesores .. la culpa es de Franco y de los muertos de putin.


----------



## kuervo500 (31 Mar 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> De eso se encarga el BCE, si también quieren seguir robando y viviendo del cuento, claro está. Seguro que se la dan.
> 
> Está pidiendo dinero toda España, los más listos no van a ser ahora los más tontos.
> 
> Engañan a los transportistas como ya lo han hecho, pero a los funcionarios, como que no.



Al imprimir mas mortadelos se produciría la temida HIPERINFACION, a caso quieren eso?


----------



## Le_petit (31 Mar 2022)

kuervo500 dijo:


> No lo veo, si quitas a millones de personas pasta para mantener un gasto publico disparatado, mantener loa privilegios a funcionarios.... Se arma la de dios....
> 
> Se vienen RECORTES, y gordos



Dios le oiga, kuervo. Dios le oiga. Seria lo logico, pero esta banda es de todo menos logico.

Por ejemplo, dado como estamos, podrian empezar a cerrar chiringuitos y despilfarro absurdo, por ejemplo los 20.000 millones de euros a 4 años que le han dado a las chochocharos para chochocharlas se podrian utilizar por una vez en algo provechoso... pues no. Es mejor dejar el litro de combustible por las nubes y que España este con una inflacion del copon que tocar a las chochocharos


----------



## kuervo500 (31 Mar 2022)

La charocracia fue herida de muerte en el 2008, en 2020 dio sus últimas bocanadas.

Y en 2023 morirá.

ES LA PROPIA CHAROCRACIA LA QUE SE HA MATADO ASI MISMA

Game over charocracia

No se podia saber


----------



## Ponix (31 Mar 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Lo que viene es un recorte del 30 por cien en los sueldos de los servidores públicos. Cuando no recortes en personal.
> 
> En junio el BCE no compra más dudas, que es chino se está pagando las nóminas de los funcionarios.
> 
> ...



Es lo más lógico.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2022)

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola


----------



## Lain Coubert (31 Mar 2022)

Hay plagas más resistentes que otras. La de los funcis es como la miríada de larvas que se comen a un cadáver. Aunque rocíes con insectidida la superficie, las del interiior sobreviven sin problema. Sólo es cuestión de tiempo para que agoten hasta la última molécula de carne. Va a ser divertido ver cómo se devoran unos a otros.


----------



## Murray's (31 Mar 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> El 90% mejor no atienden no hacen nada y dan citas para semanas y encima a presumir de que tienen buena nóminas y más derechos escoria , lo de la sanidad , justicia , y citas de trámites es para matarlos , ni a los teléfonos para la cita Cojen




Según parece los telefonos para citas en sitios públicos está externalizado a subcontratas para asi los funcionarios pringar menos porque van muy saturados

Asi otrosles coge las llamadas,


----------



## notengodeudas (31 Mar 2022)

Vamos a ver

Si los de educación no enseñan,
los de sanidad no curan,
los de seguridad no acaban con el delito,
¿sigo?

pero de impuestos sigo pagando lo mismo o más
de precios nada me libra de la inflación...


¿por qué iba yo a necesitar funcionarios?


----------



## Cicciolino (31 Mar 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> Los funcionarios en guerra contra Pedro Sánchez por el IPC: exigen una subida salarial



Hacen bien.

¡A REMARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (31 Mar 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> *¿por qué iba yo a necesitar funcionarios?*




Pero es que el sistema no esta montado para usted o para mi, sino para funcionarios y sus amos.

A usted o a mi nos dejan vivir porque somos los que pagamos la fiesta


----------



## Le_petit (31 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1007187



Que foto mas fascista.


----------



## Vibrador letal (31 Mar 2022)

Para que crees que estan matando a la gente de hambre a base de impuestos


----------



## kuervo500 (31 Mar 2022)

El parásito (charocracia) se ha cargado al huésped (remero)

La charocracia y solo la charocracia es la responsable de su propia desaparición


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## ShellShock (31 Mar 2022)

Si las cosas se ponen feas de verdad (que ya lo están), está claro que se van a llevar palos también los funcivagos y los pensionistas.

Si no estuviesen muy mal, podrían exprimirnos más a los currantes y darles algo, pero ya no hay de dónde rascar. Cuando el BCE deje de imprimir papelitos y poner 0s en la cuenta del bobierno sociata, se acaba la fiesta.

Y va a haber hambre y miseria para todos, incluida la casta hasta ahora intocable del funcivagado. Lo mismo aplica para los parásitos de autonomías sediciosas y separatistas que chantajean para llevarse prebendas. Si esto revienta, nos va a salpicar a todos.

Disfruten el socialismo votado.


----------



## Lain Coubert (31 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1007187



El de marzo en Alemania es del 7.6%


----------



## Menchi (31 Mar 2022)

Que recen para que no le bajen el sueldo que bastante bien están para lo que está pasando. 

Creo que viven en un mundo irreal donde el dinero siempre les va a llegar pase lo que pase. Pues cuando llegue una situación en la que ese pase lo que pase sea muy grave, veremos a ver si no se dan una buenta hostia de realidad.


----------



## Vorsicht (31 Mar 2022)

Y encima sería sociata! Como si la viera!


----------



## Murray's (31 Mar 2022)

Las CCAA subieron un 5,6% los salarios a sus funcionarios frente al 1,47% del sector privado


Según ha detallado la ministra de Hacienda, la subida salarial de los funcionarios de los ayuntamientos ha sido del 4,8% y la de los de la Administración General del Estado, del 3,1%




www.vozpopuli.com





Ya les han subido y piden más


A mi sinceramente me gustaria se los subieran aún más para asi provocar a los remeros a ver si la clase remera,asalariados y autónomos hacen algo minimo huelga general porque es que pasan de todo, con inflación casi al 10% y sueldos en la privada aún de 1000€ o menos,sueldos casi congelados...,y unas condiciones laborales pauperrimas, jornadas laborales de 40 o50h mientras los funcionarios 35h o menos


----------



## WerVoss (31 Mar 2022)

si o que? van a dejar el puesto y buscar trabajo en la privada?. Venga no hay huevos


----------



## brickworld (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Si no te gustan las condiciones de la privada, deja de quejarte: oposita y pásate a la pública.



A ver si os enteráis que YA NO HAY MAS que el déficit no permite más funcis ni más gasto público joder aunque se quieran ir a la puta pública ES QUE NO HAY MAS de hecho de esta encubriendo los recortes con las bajas por jubilacion que no se están cubriendo


----------



## R_Madrid (31 Mar 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Eso solo pasará en tus sueños.
> 
> La crisis se la comerán los remeros de la privada, como la de 2008-2021



tu crees que a la privada le queda margen aun para comerse eso?

si hay margen si, si no queda margen…


----------



## 11kjuan (31 Mar 2022)

Ya ni siquiera nuestros "amigos hispanos" se tragan la estafa y el sueño español.


----------



## Chino Negro (31 Mar 2022)

Llevo en el paro desde los 18 años y tengo 24


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> El de marzo en Alemania es del 7.6%



Ok, Antonio


----------



## WerVoss (31 Mar 2022)

Lo de mucha de esta gente es acojonante, la inflación, la subida de precios,.. eso es cosa de remeros, a mi que me de una hipoteca el banco y si sube el coste de la vida que me suban el salario, ahí con un par... Lo que no llegan a entender es que los dueños de la impresora son otros, ellos son el servicio de mantenimiento, tendrán derecho a unas migajas más porque los necesitan para que siga funcionando, pero que no se crean que son parte del inner party, sólo son un poco menos prescindibles que el resto de remeros.


----------



## Dj Puesto (31 Mar 2022)

Se lo subirán, un poco antes de que termine la legislatura, ahí el siguiente tendrá que recortarles un 30%, iba a ser un 20 pero gracias al clásico populismo sociata tendrá que ser un 30%. De hecho como no tienen honor ninguno igual se lo suben un 20% en vez de un 10 "con vistas al futuro" 

Una inflación del 10% es una baaaarbaridad es la de los años 90, solo que en los 90 los salarios proporcionalmente eran mucho más altos, los impuestos mucho menores y el desempleo quitando la época F.González del 10% firmo esa época y eso que fueron "malos tiempos" la prosperidad llego con el nuevo milenio, que fue el inicio de una burbuja que llega hasta ahora.


----------



## Murray's (31 Mar 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> tu crees que a la privada le queda margen aun para comerse eso?
> 
> si hay margen si, si no queda margen…



Claro hay margen:

Lo estamos viendo con el transporte

Gente que trabaja a pérdidas, y la huelga que empezaron ya está casi desinflada, por lo que seguirán trabajando casi a pérdidas, 

Gente aceptando cuencos de arroz de 500€ incluso o menos. 

Sube un 10% la inflación y los únicos se quejan los funcionarios que además ya les subieron , pero¿ y los de la privada donde están? Y esos son 16 millones, entre asalariados y autónomos... pues parece que no existan... 

Es que ya incluso con una inflación al 20% saldrian a protestar.. por qué nadie se mueve? Solo los funcionarios le echan cojones


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Mar 2022)

*Se lo han subido ya a los otros "funcionarios",* a los paguiteros que cobran un sueldo sin haber pasado ninguna oposición ni cotizado. Nada menos que el 15%.
Claro que se lo subirán a los funcionarios que han opositado y que pueden ponerse en huelga.


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Mar 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Menos Francia e Italia, creo que en casi toda Europa el IVA es menor o igual, mucho no van a poder subir.




Qué más da hombre, o es que acaso han dicho una sola verdad desde el partido Sanchista? Dicen la primera mentira que se les ocurre y patada a seguir.


----------



## Napalm (31 Mar 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Lo veo bien, son unos sufridos servidores de la ciudadanía, je je.
> Dicho esto, son ellos contra nosostros, solo puede quedar uno y me temo que ellos si estan unidos y a nosostros nos han pillado revelandonos solo en tik tok .



Si. Pero si caemos los remeros, cae ellos.

Son como el virus que mata a su huésped.


----------



## Antiparras (31 Mar 2022)

les han subido ya un 2% desde primeros de año, ahora que les hagan un descuento de 20cent en el chopped en lonchas, pero que el dinero lo adelante roig


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Mar 2022)

troll random dijo:


> Al final se le darán, si no el 10 por ciento, será un 7 o un 8.
> 
> Son muchos votos , es lo que hay



Zon botoj.

Siempre el nacionalpagafantas de turno en cada hilo con la misma subnormalidad

¿no vota el automomo o que?

Si bajan impuestos, no va a todo el mundo o que?

Siempre la misma imbecilidad


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (31 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Claro hay margen:
> 
> Lo estamos viendo con el transporte
> 
> ...



Porque se creen intocables. Pronto descubrirán que no lo son.


----------



## latumbadehuma (31 Mar 2022)

Poniendo un impuesto a los hidrocarburos de 20 centimos, se paga la subida.


----------



## Murray's (31 Mar 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> les han subido ya un 2% desde primeros de año, ahora que les hagan un descuento de 20cent en el chopped en lonchas, pero que el dinero lo adelante roig




Les han subido más casi un 6%










Las CCAA subieron un 5,6% los salarios a sus funcionarios frente al 1,47% del sector privado


Según ha detallado la ministra de Hacienda, la subida salarial de los funcionarios de los ayuntamientos ha sido del 4,8% y la de los de la Administración General del Estado, del 3,1%




www.vozpopuli.com





Y en 2022 al empezar el año otra nueva subida de otro 5%


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (31 Mar 2022)

kuervo500 dijo:


> No lo veo, si quitas a millones de personas pasta para mantener un gasto publico disparatado, mantener loa privilegios a funcionarios.... Se arma la de dios....
> 
> Se vienen RECORTES, y gordos



No se va a armar nada. La capacidad beligerante del pueblo es inexistente desde los 90; los últimos reductos fueron comprados con prejubilaciones de oro. Y lo saben perfectamente.

Pero más allá del miedo a las revueltas sociales es a espantar a los inversores, viendo que esto es poco menos que Venezuela.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1007068



Esto si que es una brecha salarial, y no ese INVENT de que los hombres cobran mas que las mujeres.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (31 Mar 2022)

Hace 4 días Sánchez prácticamente dió a entender en un discurso público que no era adecuado subir salarios (a las empresas) para contener la inflación. Que hará ahora con sus secuaces que se lo están exigiendo?

Pues lo que hace siempre. Lo que le da la puta gana.


----------



## Murray's (31 Mar 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Porque se creen intocables. Pronto descubrirán que no lo son.



Pronto cuando? Asi lleva 40 años ...


----------



## Kamui (31 Mar 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Hace 4 días Sánchez prácticamente dió a entender en un discurso público que no era adecuado subir salarios (a las empresas) para contener la inflación. Que hará ahora con sus secuaces que se lo están exigiendo?
> 
> Pues lo que hace siempre. Lo que le da la puta gana.



Y creo que fue Calviño la que dijo explícitamente eso a principios de año.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (31 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pronto cuando? Asi lleva 40 años ...



No te puedo decir fecha exacta, igual de aquí a 5 años. Igual no le toca ni a Sánchez pero va a ser así.






Recortes: Pedro Sánchez encarga evaluar qué gastos públicos no son "necesarios"







okdiario-com.cdn.ampproject.org










Los funcionarios avisan de que se movilizarán ante los recortes que planea Pedro Sánchez







okdiario-com.cdn.ampproject.org











La encrucijada de Sánchez: subir impuestos a los ricos o aplicar recortes como en tiempos de Rajoy


Las recetas que aplique el Gobierno Sánchez para salir de la crisis, y en concreto la política de impuestos, marcarán el futuro del país




diario16.com





Llega un momento en que es inevitable. Lo fue para Grecia y lo será para España.

No sería inevitable si fuésemos una soberanía independiente, pero da la casualidad de que estamos en la UE (somos sus putos vasallos en realidad) por suerte Y por desgracia.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (31 Mar 2022)

Los sindicatos de los funcionarios que piden el aumento son CCOO UGT?


----------



## Murray's (31 Mar 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> No te puedo decir fecha exacta, igual de aquí a 5 años. Igual no le toca ni a Sánchez pero va a ser así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No les van a tocar ni un euro

Encima en un pais inflacionista , sabes que significa eso no??

Que tienen subir salarios y pensiones


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> No se va a armar nada. La capacidad beligerante del pueblo es inexistente desde los 90; los últimos reductos fueron comprados con prejubilaciones de oro. Y lo saben perfectamente.
> 
> Pero más allá del miedo a las revueltas sociales es a espantar a los inversores, viendo que esto es poco menos que Venezuela.



La gente está comprada hasta que deje de haber dinero para seguir comprando voluntades.


----------



## CaraCortada (31 Mar 2022)

Lo que signfiica que sacaremos el 5%, osea el doble que vosotros remeros de mierda que pagais nuestra nómina con el sudor de vuestra frente y el futuro de vuestros hijos via deuda publica.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Lo que signfiica que sacaremos el 5%, osea el doble que vosotros remeros de mierda que pagais nuestra nómina con el sudor de vuestra frente y el futuro de vuestros hijos via deuda publica.



Eso habrá que verlo.


----------



## CaraCortada (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Eso habrá que verlo.



Soy el primero que desea no solo que no nos suban el 5% sino que nos bajen el 10% como mínimo. Si no es así la unica razón de peso es vuestra pusilanimidad y condescendencia con el estado de cosas que padecemos en este país.


----------



## Lain Coubert (31 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ok, Antonio



Coño, los datos son los datos...


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (31 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No les van a tocar ni un euro
> 
> Encima en un pais inflacionista , sabes que significa eso no??
> 
> Que tienen subir salarios y pensiones



Pues esperemos que tenga razón yo y no tú.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Eso es que se han tragado que la subida de la inflacion es de un 9,8


----------



## Lain Coubert (31 Mar 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> No se va a armar nada. La capacidad beligerante del pueblo es inexistente desde los 90; los últimos reductos fueron comprados con prejubilaciones de oro. Y lo saben perfectamente.
> 
> Pero más allá del miedo a las revueltas sociales es a espantar a los inversores, viendo que esto es poco menos que Venezuela.



Ah, pero es que todavía queda alguien interesado en invertir en Telefónica y eo Satander?!?!


----------



## mxmanu (31 Mar 2022)

Jsjajajaja malditos hdlgp, yo les daba la mitad del sueldo y si no les gusta que se busquen otro trabajo


----------



## simepikamearrasko (31 Mar 2022)

Il grande "Antonio" en su enésimo juego de trilerismo, logrará "subirles" ..no sin antes hacerselo currar mucho y en el ultimísimo momento...

Todo tiene su tempo, y Antonio los maneja de p#ta madre


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de _autonosuyas_, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



Aber hestudiado. Llo travajo de A1 en el hayuntamiento de mi puevlo y me sake la plaza en concurso justo.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Aber hestudiado. Llo travajo de A1 en el hayuntamiento de mi puevlo y me sake la plaza en concurso justo.



Ayuntamiento ... concurso justo ...


----------



## p_pin (31 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> ¿Está confirmado?



*En abril las compras serán de 40.000 millones de euros en mayo, 30.000 millones en abril y 20.000 en junio.*_ Y será en ese momento cuando se planteen la posibilidad de subir tipos. _










El BCE retira estímulos: ¿tendrá que rectificar en la próxima reunión?


El Banco Central Europeo tuvo una cita importante este jueves. La guerra en Ucrania ha desestabilizado los mercados y la economía de la zona euro. Por




www.elindependiente.com






Y luego estaba el programa de compra de activos por la pandemia (PEPP), 80.000 millones mensuales, que termina hoy (Marzo de 2022)









BoE sube tipos, tapering cauto en el BCE


Expectativas para la sesión de hoy Principales citas macroeconómicas En la Eurozona el foco de atención estará en los datos finales de noviembre de IPC




www.r4.com





Y los LTRO creo que también acababan en Junio


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Ayuntamiento ... concurso justo ...



Veo que lo captas


----------



## cohynetes (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Ayuntamiento ... concurso justo ...


----------



## Mark_ (31 Mar 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Pues se lo van a dar. Y a los jubilados tambien.



Lo mismo es un 3 que un 10%. Ni de coña le suben con arreglo al IPC. 

Éste año todo quisqui va a perder poder adquisitivo, aunque los de la privada estamos y estaremos en "vanguardia" como siempre.


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Mar 2022)

con dos cojones

pero mejor del 20% que es lo que será el ipc en diciembre

y las pensiones tb

jajjaja

vaya ostia le van a dejar al frijol


----------



## Salchichonio (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de _autonosuyas_, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



Uffff si lo estoy viendo. Charos tocándose el coño en casa en lugar de hacerlo en la Administración.

Viendo cómo todos los trámites telemáticos siguen funcionando.

Ufff que miedo.


----------



## Second (31 Mar 2022)

A mi me parece bien, pero que se Les puedan mandar a la calle cuando no sean necesarios y/o no cumplan con sus horarios.

al final nos ahorraríamos dinero


----------



## keler (31 Mar 2022)

Pues me parece genail, con la que se avecina mas les vale además si quieren contar con nuestra sororidad.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (31 Mar 2022)

Los funcivagos son los que sostienen a los sociatas, así que ojo cuidado


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (31 Mar 2022)

Cuando reviente todo, porque eso es en lo que estan y no queda mucho....van a empezar a ir a la puta calle sin NADA


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Alvaro de Bazan dijo:


> Cuando reviente todo, porque eso es en lo que estan y no queda mucho....van a empezar a ir a la puta calle sin NADA



Sin paro, ni indemnizaciones, porque los funcionarios derecho a subsidio de desempleo no tienen.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (31 Mar 2022)

Si le Dan eso o un 7% detrás van los pensionistas, y ahí está lo gordo del pastel


----------



## D´Omen (31 Mar 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> Los funcionarios en guerra contra Pedro Sánchez por el IPC: exigen una subida salarial



A ver si le montan una buena huelga y el resto al menos nos echamos unas risas viéndoles lloriquear


----------



## ransomraff (31 Mar 2022)

No tienen huevos a hacer una huelga.

El 90% no deja de ser funcionario aunque le bajen el sueldo un 30%. Inspectores de hacienda y 4 más, el resto atados a su puesto pq no tienen donde ir y lo saben.


----------



## Tratante (31 Mar 2022)

Pues estamos como en los 80 en cuanto a inflación, y, de aquella los salarios públicos pegaban botes del 8, 10, 12% cada año..., así que es posible, lógico, y natural si quieren que todo siga "igual".


----------



## OxHxKx (31 Mar 2022)

No les llega para sus viajecitos funcis ...

Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Mar 2022)

tenendo en cuenta que un 30% se devuelve al estado via irpf pues si les suben un 10% será un 7%. aparte de lo que va a ingresar el estado por iva, etc. el retorno es de la mitad


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Sin paro, ni indemnizaciones, porque los funcionarios derecho a subsidio de desempleo no tienen.



los funcionarios de carrera son indespedibles amego.

y no me digas que van a cambiar toda la ley para hacerlos despedibles..eso no ocurrirá, como mucho no renovarán pero este año han metido 100000 funcivagos a parasitar, que otra funcivaga te diga que han puesto más gente a su departamento cuando no hay apenas trabajo pues ya ves como funciona todo.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (31 Mar 2022)

Claro que si, se lo merecen. Pedrrito, joputa, dame la paguita!!!


----------



## yatellamoyo (31 Mar 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Si le Dan eso o un 7% detrás van los pensionistas, y ahí está lo gordo del pastel



Eso YA existe: "Reforma Escrivá"
"El año pasado el Ejecutivo pactó con patronal y sindicatos una reforma del sistema público de pensiones que introducía varias novedades de calado. Una de las cuales es la revalorización automática de las prestaciones contributivas en función del IPC medio del año. Esta se calcula sumando el IPC anual entre el mes de diciembre y el de noviembre y dividiendo dicha cifra por 12. El año pasado dicho cálculo dio por resultado el 2,5% que luego finalmente han subido las pensiones a partir del 1 de enero del 2022".


----------



## Polietileno (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Ayuntamiento ... concurso justo ...



H


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Mar 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Si le Dan eso o un 7% detrás van los pensionistas, y ahí está lo gordo del pastel



las pensiones las van a subir el ipc sí o sí..ahora estamos en el 10% pero es previsible que se moderice a un 6-8% durante el año.

es la campaña suciolista de este año y del pasado.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> los funcionarios de carrera son indespedibles amego.
> 
> y no me digas que van a cambiar toda la ley para hacerlos despedibles..eso no ocurrirá, como mucho no renovarán pero este año han metido 100000 funcivagos a parasitar, que otra funcivaga te diga que han puesto más gente a su departamento cuando no hay apenas trabajo pues ya ves como funciona todo.



No se pueden despedir, pero si pasa como no hace tantos años en Cuba, su sueldo tenderá a cero, y ya ves tú de qué sirve un puesto en el que apenas cobras.


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No se pueden despedir, pero si pasa como no hace tantos años en Cuba, su sueldo tenderá a cero, y ya ves tú de qué sirve un puesto en el que apenas cobras.



eso le pasará a toda la población, no solo a ellos. y eso de bajar sueldos está por ver, es mejor subir impuestos y que haya un retorno enorme. por eso hay hiperinflación debido a la expansión monetaria, el problema es que hemos estado 20 años con un sistema económico y ahora hace 2 que estamos en otro opuesto.


----------



## Patito Feo (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es descojonante.
> Esos aún no saben de qué va esta CRISIS, con mayúsculas. Cuando no solo no les aumenten el sueldo, sino que ni les paguen, ¿cómo se quedarán?




Salivando solo de pensarlo.


----------



## carlosjpc (31 Mar 2022)

subida IPC al 15% antes de fin de año.


----------



## manottas (31 Mar 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> Los funcionarios en guerra contra Pedro Sánchez por el IPC: exigen una subida salarial



Empatia 0


----------



## fredesvindo (31 Mar 2022)

Como Antonio es un cagao le van a prometer lo que no puede para callar a los funcionaris


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Salivando solo de pensarlo.



Yo soy funcionario en excedencia. Cuando la pedí todo el mundo me decía que era un insensato, que si el sueldo era bueno, lo demás no importaba.
Yo no me sentía útil, tenía un buen sueldo, pero no me sentía satisfecho porque tenía la sensación de que mi trabajo no servía de casi nada. El ambiente era regular. Eso a muchos otros les resbalaba. Reconozco que hay gente que aguanta porque tiene familia que mantener, pero otros lo hacen por comodidad o porque el sueldo es lo único que les interesa. Conocí incluso a funcionarios y familiares de funcionarios que se jactaban de NO hacer nada más que leer el periódico y navegar por internet en horas de trabajo. Siempre argumenté que la gente que no mira por la productividad y el trabajo bien hecho, echa a perder sus vidas y el futuro del país.
Y el tiempo lo va a demostrar.


----------



## ciudadlibre (31 Mar 2022)

poco me parece, nos vamos al 20% de inflacion, y ni imprimiendo las 24 horas del dia, los 365 dias del año, va a dar tiempo para imprimir tanto billete, y para los remeros a compranos carretillas para ir a comprar el pan


----------



## Ivisaurio (31 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1007068



Debería ser al revés, vaya país


----------



## CocoVin (31 Mar 2022)

Lo peor es que se lo dará.

Como los bancos están dando el 85%, y no pasa nada.

Aquí en vez de tapar la brecha del barco...la abrimos más.

Es una demolición "controlada" del sistema, quien no la quiera ver es que es ciego.


----------



## [IΞI] (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Si no te gustan las condiciones de la privada, deja de quejarte: oposita y pásate a la pública.



Piensa que algunos no queremos parasitar a nadie, solo que no nos parasiten a nosotros

Además aquí los funcis han pasado de parásitos a parasitoides, con lo que ello implica


----------



## XXavier (31 Mar 2022)

Pues un 10% no me parece mucho, porque está bastante claro que la inflación va a mucho más. Sánchez querrá conformar a todos, pero llegará un momento en que de 'Europa' le digan que hay que congelar salarios y pensiones, y creo que entonces convocará elecciones para dejarle el muerto a la coalición de PP y VOX que probablemente gobernará en los años futuros.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2022)

Ivisaurio dijo:


> Debería ser al revés, vaya país


----------



## samaruc (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Avila256 (31 Mar 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Se van a comer una polla



U otra una guerra civil.


----------



## Tratante (31 Mar 2022)

Que todo siga "igual", no se si ha dado cuenta de las comillas..., igual para los políticos.

Recuerde, al funcionario le pueden engañar con el salario, pero no con el trabajo...


----------



## BecerraForPresident (31 Mar 2022)

La gente que de verdad apoya y saca el país a flote, y no un empresario palillero que se saca el moco mientras José Luis trabaja por el por dos duros. Que les suban el sueldo sería un regalo para cualquiera, se lo merecen de pleno. Los que trabajáis por cuenta propia poniendo la mano para que os den el sueldito en la privada ya se ve de que lpata cojeais.


----------



## Ivisaurio (31 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1007560



USA?


----------



## Pio Pio (31 Mar 2022)

Pues a primeros de Abril los yayos hacen mani por el mismo motivo en Madrid.
Me alegro que ganase el psoe, a comer mierda hijos de puta.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Piensa que algunos no queremos parasitar a nadie, solo que no nos parasiten a nosotros
> 
> Además aquí los funcis han pasado de parásitos a parasitoides, con lo que ello implica



Y tú piensa que algunos no queremos ser parasitados por empresaurios que pagan a los currelas salarios de miseria, que tampoco pagan las horas extra o que arruinan a proveedores con sus pufos.


----------



## FCO (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de _autonosuyas_, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



Si no les gustan las condiciones, es muy sencillo, como cualquier otro trabajador. A buscarse otro trabajo y otra empresa. Esto de quejarse a papá Estado es demasiado infantil y ya cansa.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

FCO dijo:


> Si no les gustan las condiciones, es muy sencillo, como cualquier otro trabajador. A buscarse otro trabajo y otra empresa. Esto de quejarse a papá Estado es demasiado infantil y ya cansa.



En contra de lo que piensan muchos, papá estado no siempre es tan buen empleador como parece. El mobbing que hay en la pública es bastante elevado.


----------



## amputado (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es descojonante.
> Esos aún no saben de qué va esta CRISIS, con mayúsculas. Cuando no solo no les aumenten el sueldo, sino que ni les paguen, ¿cómo se quedarán?



si no pagan no habra ni hospitales. ni policias. ni bomberos. ni colegios.
ya te digo yo que si pagaran. se para el pais si eso ocurre


----------



## StolenInnocence (31 Mar 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Mar 2022)

Pues claro


----------



## Burbunauta (31 Mar 2022)

"Nunca dejes el Banco Central en manos de un político. Ni tampoco el IPC."

El IPC es una de las armas de doble filo más peligrosas de la economía. Debería ser manejado solamente por gente muy experta.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

amputado dijo:


> si no pagan no habra ni hospitales. ni policias. ni bomberos. ni colegios.
> ya te digo yo que si pagaran. se para el pais si eso ocurre



¿Se pararon Grecia o Cuba?

Pagarán, lo que se pueda pagar. Ni más ni menos.
Los funcionarios griegos vieron recortado su salario creo que algo más del 50%. Y de nada valió protestar.


----------



## Skull & Bones (31 Mar 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> poco me parece, nos vamos al 20% de inflacion, y ni imprimiendo las 24 horas del dia, los 365 dias del año, va a dar tiempo para imprimir tanto billete, y para los remeros a compranos carretillas para ir a comprar el pan








Docena de Huevos de 1.29€ a 1.95€


proximamente en todo lo que lleve huevo subidas de escandalo.... ha subido un 51% en nada de tiempo....




www.burbuja.info





los huevos ya van por un 51% de subida.....

pediran subida del 50%?


----------



## [IΞI] (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Y tú piensa que algunos no queremos ser parasitados por empresaurios que pagan a los currelas salarios de miseria, que tampoco pagan las horas extra o que arruinan a proveedores con sus pufos.



Dices eso porque no has emprendido en tu puta vida hulio... y menos en este país demier

Solo tenéis privilegios porque le interesa a los políticos, sois parte de la cadena que asfixia a los trabajadores y a la gente normal

y lo sabes


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Dices eso porque no has emprendido en tu puta vida hulio... y menos en este país demier
> 
> Solo tenéis privilegios porque le interesa a los políticos, sois parte de la cadena que asfixia a los trabajadores y a la gente normal
> 
> y lo sabes



Me he hecho _funci_ con mas de 40 años. Tengo bastante más calle que tú.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

FCO dijo:


> Si no les gustan las condiciones, es muy sencillo, como cualquier otro trabajador. A buscarse otro trabajo y otra empresa. Esto de quejarse a papá Estado es demasiado infantil y ya cansa.



Si no le gusta la privada, pásese a la pública. Oposición y ya está.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2022)

Ivisaurio dijo:


> USA?



Correcto


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de _autonosuyas_, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



No tienen huevos a ir a la huelga,.


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Mar 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Lo que viene es un recorte del 30 por cien en los sueldos de los servidores públicos. Cuando no recortes en personal.
> 
> En junio el BCE no compra más dudas, que es chino se está pagando las nóminas de los funcionarios.
> 
> ...



Y del billon, billonymedio aquel ? Se sabe algo?
JAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> A ver que si no das para más me parece correcto... y te deseo lo mejor compi,
> 
> pero yo aspiro a ganarme la vida haciendo algo por los demás.



Yo entiendo que intentes disimular tu complejo de inferiodad con salidas como esta, ¡qué le vamos a hacer!


----------



## W.Morgan (31 Mar 2022)

Ya han oido señores, vayan sacando las billeteras (los que no seais funcis claro).


----------



## Skull & Bones (31 Mar 2022)

los funcionarios sois basura en un gran porcentaje....


----------



## [IΞI] (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Yo entiendo que intentes disimular tu complejo de inferiodad con salidas como esta, ¡qué le vamos a hacer!



Tronco, yo soy mi propio jefe y me gusta lo que hago, los que me conocen aquí lo saben...

no me das ninguna envidia. Hasta estarás rodeado de charos que también serán de tu nivel moral lol 

Que te pavonees por haber sacado una opo en un país a punto de colapsar me parece lamentable


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Mar 2022)

Este país es una putísima mierda . Espero que putin dirija sus nukes a la península.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Mar 2022)

mejor un 0%

0 es un porcentaje


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (31 Mar 2022)

Nada, que hagan huelga (preferiblemente en hacienda) y se pare el país.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Mar 2022)

De todas las putas escorias mas putridas y tironucables de este puto pozo de mierda, ese sujeto es el que odio con mas brutales ganas

Asi que haya dicho lo que haya dicho, no pienso darle al boton de ver ignorados. SE MUERA


----------



## CreepyCoin (31 Mar 2022)

A UN PUTO CANALLA PINCHAMIERDA KAKUNAS QUE ESTÁ MATANDO A GENTE CADA DÍA?


----------



## Fra Diavolo (31 Mar 2022)

Espero que se les suba no un 10, sino un 15%.

Y el gasto público otro 20% más.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Tronco, yo soy mi propio jefe y me gusta lo que hago, los que me conocen aquí lo saben...
> 
> no me das ninguna envidia. Hasta estarás rodeado de charos que también serán de tu nivel moral lol
> 
> Que te pavonees por haber sacado una opo en un país a punto de colapsar me parece lamentable



Que en la función pública hay muchos pozos de mierda, cierto.

Yo me lo he currado para ir a un lugar sin charos, donde se trabaja y con gente de alto nivel profesional de la que se aprende mucho.

Los que mandan lo saben, por eso nos pagan algo mejor que la media _funci_ y nos han dejado la séptima planta de un edificio de Madrid donde hay unas vistas cojonudas.

Pavonearte de que en caso de colapso - algo no descartable - te vas a ir de rositas no es muy inteligente.


----------



## jimmyjump (31 Mar 2022)

FCO dijo:


> Si no les gustan las condiciones, es muy sencillo, como cualquier otro trabajador. A buscarse otro trabajo y otra empresa. Esto de quejarse a papá Estado es demasiado infantil y ya cansa.



Es increíble, se quejan a sabiendas de que tienen puesto vitalicio. Pues que se piren


----------



## Topacio (31 Mar 2022)

Me va a nutrir la hostia que nos vamos a comer, sea este año o el siguiente 
Va a parecernos los recortes del 2010 una nimiedad comparado con lo que se nos viene encima.
Y algunos viven tan adentro en su burbuja que no tienen ni idea de lo que está pasando en el mundo ahora mismo, de que aunque tengan la cartera llena de billetes poco va a importar si en los supermercados se van a quedar sin stock y que poco más vale el dinero que papel mojado.
Me gustaría saber cómo se pone este colectivo de acuerdo para este tipo de cosas y otros no, por ejemplo, el de hombres divorciados o el de determinados sectores.


----------



## Funci-vago (31 Mar 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> Los funcionarios en guerra contra Pedro Sánchez por el IPC: exigen una subida salarial



ASI HA DE SER


----------



## usuario baneado (31 Mar 2022)

Lo mismo se lo baja un 15%. Tampoco se notaría la huelga.


----------



## nada2 (31 Mar 2022)

Pensiones y funcis van a tener subidas parecidas al IPC oficial, son demasiados votos.
Para los demás, pacto de rentas a muchos años, o sea subidas paupérrimas simbólicas, hay que apretarse el cinturón, ser solidario etc
Y crujidas a impuestos para pagar lo primero: impuestos ecológicos, impuestos benditos, impuestos para la alegria, impuestos para los de Ucrania...


----------



## Wein (31 Mar 2022)

En Alicante ha habido un gran lio por el tema oposiciones a policia Local. La policia local hace 30 años ganaba lo mismo que un peon de la empresa privada. Las administraciones públicas necesitan un cambio radical en su gasto.


----------



## PASEANTE (31 Mar 2022)

El sistema ha colapsado, creo que aquí hay mucha gente que no se está enterando de lo que ocurre... funcionatas los primeros... estos se piensan que es un tema de Antonio y Montera...


----------



## nada2 (31 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> En Alicante ha habido un gran lio por el tema oposiciones a policia Local. La policia local hace 30 años ganaba lo mismo que un peon de la empresa privada. Las administraciones públicas necesitan un cambio radical en su gasto.



Porque alguien se habrá chivado...
Si solo fuese Alicante seriamos la superpotencia mundial y adelantariamos a China.
La cosa va como va "todo el mundo lo sabe, pero nadie lo dice...."


----------



## Wein (31 Mar 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Porque alguien se habrá chivado...



Si ganaran 1000 euros no habría tanto mangoneo en querer meterse en las administraciones públicas.


----------



## Avulense64 (31 Mar 2022)

Jojojojo pero de qué van... oye lo mismo rascan algo, no seré yo quien me queje pero es inviable.


----------



## HDR (31 Mar 2022)

¿Y por qué no una rebaja de 20% en todos los impuestos? Para ir empezando.

En fin, qué gentuza la de este paisecillo de mierda.


----------



## Otrasvidas (31 Mar 2022)

España es para los funcivagos un banquete pantagruélico continuo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Pensiones y funcis van a tener subidas parecidas al IPC oficial, son demasiados votos.
> Para los demás, pacto de rentas a muchos años, o sea subidas paupérrimas simbólicas, hay que apretarse el cinturón, ser solidario etc
> Y crujidas a impuestos para pagar lo primero: impuestos ecológicos, impuestos benditos, impuestos para la alegria, impuestos para los de Ucrania...



Son muchos votos, sí. Pero ¿de dónde sacas el dinero no solo para pagarles, sino para aumentarles el IPC oficial?


----------



## nada2 (31 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no una rebaja de 20% en todos los impuestos? Para ir empezando.
> En fin, qué gentuza la de este paisecillo de mierda.



Porque no podrian mantener a todos los fieles.
Son como Nerón mientras ardia Roma.


Skywalker22 dijo:


> Son muchos votos, sí. Pero ¿de dónde sacas el dinero no solo para pagarles, sino para aumentarles el IPC oficial?



Con nuevos impuestos, hasta que españa sea un solar, un descampado....


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Porque no podrian mantener a todos los fieles.
> Son como Nerón mientras ardia Roma.
> 
> Con nuevos impuestos, hasta que españa sea un solar, un descampado....



España ya es un solar. O peor que eso, es un zombie. Y lo peor de todo no es la miseria material, sino la moral.


----------



## todoayen (31 Mar 2022)

Pero que pazguatos. En vez de subida salarial que pidan que se eliminen puestos inútiles. Acabarían consiguiendo lo mismo y serian apoyados por la sociedad.

Si salen solo a pedir pasta, pues nada, a pastar.


----------



## midelburgo (31 Mar 2022)

Vamos a ver billetes de 10.000 euros antes de 2024.


----------



## nada2 (31 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Vamos a ver billetes de 10.000 euros antes de 2024.



Antes los paises europeos salen de la UE (Alemania, Holanda...).


----------



## Serbal-14 (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de _autonosuyas_, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



Una huelga de parásitos desde luego a quien no perjudica es al parasitado. Ojalá se declare esa huelga y dure años.

Ahora mismo el tema no puede ni plantearse. No se bajan impuestos a los ciudadanos, obligados a pagar "servicios", es decir a jetas. En ese escenario no puedes obligar a la gente "por su bien", para disfrutar de un Estado "de bienestar", a pagar más. Incluso en un país del nivel de absurdez de España y de idolatría por lo público no podría ser.

En unos meses si pueden sí. O el año que viene.

Otras cosa es que puedan, que no está tan claro. El Banco Central Europeo va a hacer lo imposible por mantener la mentira. La gente no sabe que su peor enemigo es lo público. Piensa que es por la guerra, las eléctricas... No hay una protesta social por la inflación. No se entiende como lo que es, la consecuencia de lo público y el no a los recortes. Por eso el Banco Central Europeo tiene mucho margen para no hacer nada.

Habrán dicho que poco a poco hay que terminar con esto, sí. Pero antes de las elecciones se recortará lo menos posible. Un poco, sin notarse, sí. Es fácil. La gente cree que le recortan cuando le bajan lo que cobra. Si cobra lo mismo o más, es otra cosa. O sea lo normal es que haya subida, pero más tarde y moderada.


----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Son muchos votos, sí. Pero ¿de dónde sacas el dinero no solo para pagarles, sino para aumentarles el IPC oficial?



El IPC oficial este año no va a bajar del 20 % ... Cuando acabe el año mucha gente no va a poder comprar. No se si tenéis costumbre de ir al mercado pero es que directamente hay cosas que han desaparecido de los mostradores porque al precio que las ponen no se van a comprar y no, no hablo de solomillo de ternero que eso en la mayoría de las carnicerías sólo lo tenían en Navidad, no .. Hablo de pescadilla y palometa por ejemplo que estan al doble de precio .. Un 10 % para los funcionarios son 16000 millones de euros que hay que sacar de los impuestos de la privada y además estos se tienen que comer la inflación. Puede que lo hagan pero el estallido llega antes del verano si eso ocurre.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Como si en los bolsillos del contribuyente hubiera para mantener tanto chiringuito.
Como pare la impresora del BCE, se desmonta el tinglado en cero coma ...


----------



## Serbal-14 (31 Mar 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Al final valdrá más el papel de los billetes que el propio dinero. Fabuloso. ¡Que no pare la impresora!



Ya la están parando en realidad. A un ritmo muy lento, eso sí. La fiesta, eso es evidente, se ha acabado. Pero tampoco es algo brusco. Quedan muchos fondos europeos por gastar, las subidas de tipos serán lentas, mínimas... Si se hace bien, nada caótico.


----------



## Espeluznao (31 Mar 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> Los funcionarios en guerra contra Pedro Sánchez por el IPC: exigen una subida salarial



El PSOE se comprometió a subir el sueldo a los funcionarios y pensionistas en la misma medida que la inflación. Es decir, ni los pensionistas ni los funcionarios piden algo extra, sino sólo que el PSOE cumpla lo que prometió.

Es culpa del PSOE por haber estado dando la brasa con lo de subir las pensiones con el IPC: llevan dando el coñazo con eso desde que entró Rajoy. Ahora toca pagar, porque se comprometieron a ello. 

O perder las elecciones...


----------



## Serbal-14 (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El IPC oficial este año no va a bajar del 20 % ... Cuando acabe el año mucha gente no va a poder comprar. No se si tenéis costumbre de ir al mercado pero es que directamente hay cosas que han desaparecido de los mostradores porque al precio que las ponen no se van a comprar y no, no hablo de solomillo de ternero que eso en la mayoría de las carnicerías sólo lo tenían en Navidad, no .. Hablo de pescadilla y palometa por ejemplo que estan al doble de precio .. Un 10 % para los funcionarios son 16000 millones de euros que hay que sacar de los impuestos de la privada y además estos se tienen que comer la inflación. Puede que lo hagan pero el estallido llega antes del verano si eso ocurre.



El problema es que si les dejan tiran de más deuda y se quedan tan frescos.

Y puestos a hacer absurdeces tengamos en cuenta que se les subió el sueldo en plena pandemia cuando muchísimos estaban en casa sin hacer nada. Pues venga, a pagar más.

Pero sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo, ahora mismo no es factible. Saldría la gente a la calle.


----------



## Serbal-14 (31 Mar 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> El PSOE se comprometió a subir el sueldo a los funcionarios y pensionistas en la misma medida que la inflación. Es decir, ni los pensionistas ni los funcionarios piden algo extra, sino sólo que el PSOE cumpla lo que prometió.
> 
> Es culpa del PSOE por haber estado dando la brasa con lo de subir las pensiones con el IPC: llevan dando el coñazo con eso desde que entró Rajoy. Ahora toca pagar, porque se comprometieron a ello.
> 
> O perder las elecciones...



Los políticos son expertos en decir una cosa que crees que significa A pero en realidad significa B. Todos creíamos que si el IPC era 5 la subida era 5, pero he escuchado que no, que lo que se han comprometido es que si el IPC es 5 la subida es 2 porque realmente...

Es típico, sobre todo del feminismo. Por ejemplo hablan de brecha salarial y todo el mundo entiende que es la diferencia entre lo que cobran hombre y mujer por el mismo trabajo. Pues resulta que no es eso. Es la diferencia entre lo que cobran. O sea entre el presidente de un banco y una limpiadora hay una "brecha salarial". Naturalmente esto no lo explican, obvio es decirlo.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (31 Mar 2022)

Simplemente no hay dinero, y por tanto creo que no habrá subida

Tampoco hay mucho recorrido a la subida de impuestos.


----------



## samaruc (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Son muchos votos, sí. Pero ¿de dónde sacas el dinero no solo para pagarles, sino para aumentarles el IPC oficial?


----------



## Espeluznao (31 Mar 2022)

Serbal-14 dijo:


> Los políticos son expertos en decir una cosa que crees que significa A pero en realidad significa B. Todos creíamos que si el IPC era 5 la subida era 5, pero he escuchado que no, que lo que se han comprometido es que si el IPC es 5 la subida es 2 porque realmente...
> 
> Es típico, sobre todo del feminismo. Por ejemplo hablan de brecha salarial y todo el mundo entiende que es la diferencia entre lo que cobran hombre y mujer por el mismo trabajo. Pues resulta que no es eso. Es la diferencia entre lo que cobran. O sea entre el presidente de un banco y una limpiadora hay una "brecha salarial". Naturalmente esto no lo explican, obvio es decirlo.



El PSOE la ha cagado doblemente porque ha estado subiendo el SMI y las pensiones NO contributivas por ENCIMA de la inflación.

Con lo cual ahora a ver cómo le dice a gente que está currando que no les van a subir ni siquiera la inflación... no hay por dónde cogerlo, van a tener que subir los sueldos y las pensiones *o habrá huelga general.*


----------



## FCO (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Si no le gusta la privada, pásese a la pública. Oposición y ya está.



No pienso ponerme del lado del enemigo en ningún caso, tengo mis principios.


----------



## mstrogoff (31 Mar 2022)

Cuando no hay, no hay. El dinero que surte las arcas públicas viene del trabajo privado y los impuestos,,también a los trabajadores públicos. Si suben las cosas y no suben igualmente los salarios, lógicamente se consumirá menos e irán menos impuestos, incluidos los del combustible.

Alguno piensa en la alegría de las gasolineras por la generalizada subida de los precios de los combustibles,,estos no entenderán como es que verán algunas cerrando. Trabajan con un margen, que además tendrá que ir a menos si quieren fidelizar o conseguir que reposten más que en otras. Creo recordar que les quedaba en torno a un 2% de beneficio por litro echado,,,que será algo más que antes, si,,pero de muchos menos litros. Imagina que ponen el café con leche con tostada a 50 euros,,,no tendría un beneficio enorme??...O más bien cerraría por falta de clientes??.

Esta semana santa va a ser especial,,,veremos gente a sus pueblos con la tartera para el camino,,y poco más. Algunos boyantes o despistados que piensan que esto es temporal,,,seguirán con planes de consumo desaforado,,,,pero no será buena,,,menos reservas, menos comidas,,,menos de todo,,menos impuestos. Vemos a los alemanes con el gas racionado gastando como locos en la costa del sol, o no??. Si entra menos, no se muy bien como harán para sacar más para subir salarios. La pólvora del rey también se acaba.


----------



## Serbal-14 (31 Mar 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> El PSOE la ha cagado doblemente porque ha estado subiendo el SMI y las pensiones NO contributivas por ENCIMA de la inflación.
> 
> Con lo cual ahora a ver cómo le dice a gente que está currando que no les van a subir ni siquiera la inflación... no hay por dónde cogerlo, van a tener que subir los sueldos y las pensiones *o habrá huelga general.*



Se lo van a decir a la gente en perfecto castellano. Zapatero bajó los sueldos y no pasó nada.

Creo que cualquier persona normal entiende que en la situación actual no se pueden subir los sueldos públicos lo que la inflación.

España debería entender que lo de no a los recortes y siempre lo mismo o más es IMPOSIBLE. Por esto estamos como estamos en realidad. Si hay menos bienes tienes que recortar. ¿Que no lo haces? Pues el mismo dinero con menos bienes es inflación. Que en el fondo también es recortar.

El dinero que representa los bienes y los bienes representados tienen que coincidir. Inventarse billetes no vale para nada.


----------



## DejarDeRemar.com (31 Mar 2022)

Reagan, en los 70s, con estanflación, los dejó tiesos. 
Recortó funcionarios, y recortó los salarios de los funcionarios que dejó.


----------



## mstrogoff (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El IPC oficial este año no va a bajar del 20 % ... Cuando acabe el año mucha gente no va a poder comprar. No se si tenéis costumbre de ir al mercado pero es que directamente hay cosas que han desaparecido de los mostradores porque al precio que las ponen no se van a comprar y no, no hablo de solomillo de ternero que eso en la mayoría de las carnicerías sólo lo tenían en Navidad, no .. Hablo de pescadilla y palometa por ejemplo que estan al doble de precio .. Un 10 % para los funcionarios son 16000 millones de euros que hay que sacar de los impuestos de la privada y además estos se tienen que comer la inflación. Puede que lo hagan pero el estallido llega antes del verano si eso ocurre.



Efectivamente,,,como no soy tiquismiquis con la comida y odio las multitudes,,,en estos días estupidez no he ido a comprar,,hasta ayer,,,pase por el hacendado,,,comprando aquellas cosas que no han subido de precio, alguna que si, pero que me gusta,,y observando como ya algunas estanterias no se vacian y como el comercio estaba medio vacío..Luego al lidel, donde terminé con las cosas del comer y poco más,,,A mi me han subido una mierda,,,así que lucho contra el ipc con el consabido,,,,"va a consumir su puta madre",,,,Y, aunque no tengas este grito de guerra,,,no es lo mismo comer pollo un día que echarlo en las lentejas y comer una semana,,,,Los otros productos innecesarios o esos preparados caros pero cómodos,,,desaparecerán.

Ahora bien,, las navidades volverán a ser las de antes,,,,,ciertas cosas solo se comerán en esos días. No hay mal que por bien no venga.


----------



## fluffy (31 Mar 2022)

Cualquier sociata te dirá que somos de la que menos dinero pagamos en uropa, así que los mileuristas cayetanos tienen mucho margen de apriete.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

FCO dijo:


> No pienso ponerme del lado del enemigo en ningún caso, tengo mis principios.



Ya se mudará.

Yo también tenía principios y todo eso.

Por experiencia propia le aseguro que el tiempo le curará esa enfermedad. Eso ocurrirá cuando constate que usted es la única persona con principios alredor suya es usted y repare que durante muchos años ha estado haciendo el gilipollas.

Una vez dentro de la función pública, intente recalar en un sitio grande donde haya posibilidad de movimiento y oportunidades de elegir. Busque un lugar donde pueda vivir de acuerdo a esos principios, los hay. Y es que el tiempo cura la enfermedad de los principios, pero no del todo.


----------



## Espeluznao (31 Mar 2022)

Serbal-14 dijo:


> Se lo van a decir a la gente en perfecto castellano. Zapatero bajó los sueldos y no pasó nada.
> 
> Creo que cualquier persona normal entiende que en la situación actual no se pueden subir los sueldos públicos lo que la inflación.
> 
> ...



Nadie va a entender nada porque le han soltado a las empresas un pastizal y el BCE lleva 10 años con la impresora a toda máquina.

Ningún trabajador tiene por qué aceptar ganar menos porque sí, y eso implica que todos los sueldos tienen que subir con la inflación, un 10%.

En Europa las reivindicaciones salariales típicas en una empresa grande son perfectamente subidas de un 20% del sueldo en 4 años, tal cual, en muchas empresa, es totalmente normal. En España se gana hoy menos que hace 20 años. Eso no es normal.

El gobierno del PSOE le va a tener que explicar a toda España por qué le ha soltado 900 millones de euros al Grupo Globalia (Air Europa etc) de la familia Hidalgo. Son empresas privadas, no estratégicas. Despachan viajes y tienen una aerolínea, como hay cientos de aerolíneas y miles de empresas que intermedian y venden viajes. 

*Ahora explícale a la gente que los sueldos y las pensiones no pueden subir pero TODOS los españoles le tenemos que soltar 900 millones de euros de dinero público a la familia Hidalgo.*


----------



## Serbal-14 (31 Mar 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> *Ahora explícale a la gente que los sueldos y las pensiones no pueden subir pero TODOS los españoles le tenemos que soltar 900 millones de euros de dinero público a la familia Hidalgo.*



No tengo ni la menor idea del asunto, pero pase lo que pase con esta familia es imposible no recortar. Imposible. Y si te suben la inflación de la mismo. Los precios vuelven a subir y terminas siendo Argentina.

Si caben 50 en un bar y quieren entrar 100 la solución no es dar más dinero a los 100 cada vez que el bar sube precios.

La solución es que se abra otro bar o el que hay amplíe a 100.

Es así de sencillo. Las soluciones monetarias no valen de nada. El dinero es un papel que representa bienes. Lo importante es que haya bienes, no papel que los represente.

Sobre todo durante la pandemia se imprimieron billetes sin parar y por eso estamos como estamos.

La solución no es imprimir más billetes.


----------



## Pluc (31 Mar 2022)

Ojalá se lo den, a ver si cuando hay guerra civil la gente se acuerda y los ahorca a todos.


----------



## Michael_Knight (31 Mar 2022)

Noticia de OK Diarrea, por si no queréis seguir leyendo


----------



## remosinganas (31 Mar 2022)

y ojo que algunos funcis vivian y viven como si con ellos no fuera la cosa...


----------



## FCO (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Ya se mudará.
> 
> Yo también tenía principios y todo eso.
> 
> ...



No te he pedido consejo ni explicaciones acerca de por qué te pasaste al enemigo. Entiendo que intentes justificarte y tirar por tierra algo de lo que careces, es normal.
Siento decirte que los principio no son ninguna enfermedad y lo tuyo ya no tiene vuelta atrás.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

FCO dijo:


> No te he pedido consejo ni explicaciones acerca de por qué te pasaste al enemigo. Entiendo que intentes justificarte y tirar por tierra algo de lo que careces, es normal.
> Siento decirte que los principio no son ninguna enfermedad y lo tuyo ya no tiene vuelta atrás.



No es un consejo; es un predicción de como va a discurrir su vida, salvo que sea muy gilipollas.

Por lo demás, lo que haga con su vida me la suda.


----------



## _Suso_ (31 Mar 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## Abelinoz (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de _autonosuyas_, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



pero no llevais en huelga desde la pandemia?

porque hay no pocos estamentos que están bloqueados…

Ss, sepecam, ayuntamientos…


----------



## Abelinoz (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En el resto de Europa ya hay países que no pagan el subsidio de desempleo más que a cuenta gotas, y con muchos meses de retraso. Hay gente que si no reclama una docena de veces, no ve ni un euro.
> Y hablo de países más ricos que España. Y los funcis pidiendo aumento de salarios, ..., para partirse la caja.
> El hostión va a ser fino.



venga, cuéntanos que país más rico que España no paga subsidios…


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> pero no llevais en huelga desde la pandemia?
> 
> porque hay no pocos estamentos que están bloqueados…
> 
> Ss, sepecam, ayuntamientos…



La huelga empieza el día de toma de posesión y no termina hasta el de la jubilación.

Vamos: que lo que tú digas, guapis.


----------



## Desmodromico (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de _autonosuyas_, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



El pais seguiria funcionando igual y encima habria menos atascos por las mañanas. Aun no te has enterado que sobrais la mitad de los funcis??


----------



## Abelinoz (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> La huelga empieza el día de toma de posesión y no termina hasta el de la jubilación.
> 
> Vamos: que lo que tú digas, guapis.



tengo varias gestiones que hacer en SS, eres capaz de hacerlas tú? Porque el teléfono lleva sin funcionar 2 años y cita no te dan, y aquí no pasa nada!


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo saquen de donde los saquen los dineros me juego la cuneta que se lo suben aunque sea un 5%



Por ahí va la cosa, salvo colapso. 

Lo los mensajes de una y otra parte:


Sindicatos: "De mala gana hemos tenido que aceptar una subida del 5%, lo que a duras penas palía la pérdida de poder adquisitivo de este año. A este pérdida se le debe sumar las arrastradas en la última década."
Gobierno de turno: "Hemos hecho un importante esfuerzo económico para mantener, dentro lo posible, el poder adquisitivo de los funcionarios y la calidad de los servicios públicos."
Lo que piensan realmente:

Sindicatos: "Joder, por un momento pensábamos que no llegábamos al 4%."
Gobierno: "A ver si entre el 5% y alguna productividad de tapadillo en según qué sitios tenemos la fiesta en paz, cojones."


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

Desmodromico dijo:


> El pais seguiria funcionando igual y encima habria menos atascos por las mañanas. Aun no te has enterado que sobrais la mitad de los funcis??



Pues empresa privada que vive del BOE, ni te cuento las que sobran.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> tengo varias gestiones que hacer en SS, eres capaz de hacerlas tú? Porque el teléfono lleva sin funcionar 2 años y cita no te dan, y aquí no pasa nada!



Si no hubiese tanto pufero, a lo mejor los compañeros de la SS tenían más tiempo para atender al público.

Tengo compañeros en la SS y no dan abasto con embargos a puferos profesionales, gestiones bastante complejas ... Oh, wait, ¡qué digo!, que el sector privado en España es la hostia en verso.


----------



## Camaro SS (31 Mar 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Hacen bien .pero que pidan un 20 que van a hacer cortos y si van a la huelga no pasa nada tampoco se va a notar mucho.suerte



Los dias de huelga creo que no se cobran, con un par de años de huelga de los funcis salimos de la crisis.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

Desmodromico dijo:


> El pais seguiria funcionando igual y encima habria menos atascos por las mañanas. Aun no te has enterado que sobrais la mitad de los funcis??



Yo atasco poco genero, vivo en la alemendra central de Madrid y tiro de Metro. Vivir fuera de la M-30 y ciertas zonas selectas es de pobres, y tal.


----------



## Jose (31 Mar 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Se van a comer una polla



Lo que habría que hacer es despedir a la mitad, sobretodo en el tramo autonómico. Que es donde están los más inútiles.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Los dias de huelga creo que no se cobran, con un par de años de huelga de los funcis salimos de la crisis.



Pues cuando te enteres de que los MENAs o las televisiones públicas cuestan más que el Ministerio de Justicia ...


----------



## Abelinoz (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Si no hubiese tanto pufero, a lo mejor los compañeros de la SS tenían más tiempo para atender al público.
> 
> Tengo compañeros en la SS y no dan abasto con embargos a puferos profesionales, gestiones bastante complejas ... Oh, wait, ¡qué digo!, que el sector privado en España es la hostia en verso.



te juro que quiero creerte, pero esto no pasaba antes de la pandemia?


----------



## Camaro SS (31 Mar 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> tengo varias gestiones que hacer en SS, eres capaz de hacerlas tú? Porque el teléfono lleva sin funcionar 2 años y cita no te dan, y aquí no pasa nada!



Di que vienes de Ucrania, hombre. Mi mujer trabaja en una asesoria y hoy ha venido flipando: NIE y certificado de empadronamiento en 48 horas, y numero de la SS en 30 minutos.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> te juro que quiero creerte, pero esto no pasaba antes de la pandemia?



Puferos ha habido siempre, pero por lo que me cuentan compis estos dos últimos años ha subido a nivel Dios.

Y los embargos tienen unos plazos muy marcados; si la sanción o la multa prescriben, ya no se puede embargar al pufero. Andan como locos en la SS con eso, no hay un duro en la caja y no se puede dejar escapar ni uno.


----------



## Abelinoz (31 Mar 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Di que vienes de Ucrania, hombre. Mi mujer trabaja en una asesoria y hoy ha venido flipando: NIE y certificado de empadronamiento en 48 horas, y numero de la SS en 30 minutos.



o profesores contratados en la JC primero, y miles de chavales brillantes alucinando claro…


----------



## Abelinoz (1 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Puferos ha habido siempre, pero por lo que me cuentan compis estos dos últimos años ha subido a nivel Dios.
> 
> Y los embargos tienen unos plazos muy marcados; si la sanción o la multa prescriben, ya no se puede embargar al pufero. Andan como locos en la SS con eso, no hay un duro en la caja y no se puede dejar escapar ni uno.



pues entonces, manifestarlo, porque lo que a mi me parece desde fuera, es que hay gente que lleva viviendo como dios todo este tiempo, y los impuestos no sirven para nada.

por cierto, esa atención debe ir al “pufero” y al que necesita cobrar de la seguridad social, que no todo es recoger!


----------



## Visilleras (1 Abr 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> Antes de que cualquier funcionario pierda poder adquisitivo, los de la privada y autonomos se quedan sin comer. Si no hay impresora del BCE, nos sacaran los ojos si hiciese falta, para que el funcionario en vez de estar encabronado, este pensando donde irse el proximo puentecito, en la escapadita de fin de semana romantica y en lo malo que es Putin. No sera un 10%, pero como dicen por ahi arriba, sera un 7 o un 8% y encima te saldran en la tele diciendo que comprenden el momento en el que esta el pais y que se sacrifican por el y que se conforman con ese 7 u 8% (por supuesto, cuando la cosa este mejor, habra que pagarles el resto hasta el 10% con intereses).
> 
> La cadena trofica es esta:
> 
> ...



Vayan cerrando el hilo, y no me formen grupos


----------



## Play_91 (1 Abr 2022)

troll random dijo:


> Al final se le darán, si no el 10 por ciento, será un 7 o un 8.
> 
> Son muchos votos , es lo que hay



No sólo eso, es que los jefes del gobierno, es decir, la mafia globalista de Bilderberg, quieren que todo dios dependa del estado, el globalismo funciona así, fomentando el tema funcionarios porque a éstos les tienen cogidos por los cojones, que nadie emprenda salvo sus amiguetes que son los empresarios super millonarios que les chupan el culo (perros del amo) y la gente común funcionaria.
Por eso ayudan tanto a los funcionarios y fomentan, además ellos mismos son los dueños de multinacionales (mafiablackrockeros = mafiosos de bilderberg) y también tratan de joder a la gente de la privada.


----------



## Capitán Walker (1 Abr 2022)

Al final tendrán que nombrar a Andy y Lucas como Ministros de Economía.


----------



## Progretón (1 Abr 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> Antes de que cualquier funcionario pierda poder adquisitivo, los de la privada y autonomos se quedan sin comer. Si no hay impresora del BCE, nos sacaran los ojos si hiciese falta, para que el funcionario en vez de estar encabronado, este pensando donde irse el proximo puentecito, en la escapadita de fin de semana romantica y en lo malo que es Putin. No sera un 10%, pero como dicen por ahi arriba, sera un 7 o un 8% y encima te saldran en la tele diciendo que comprenden el momento en el que esta el pais y que se sacrifican por el y que se conforman con ese 7 u 8% (por supuesto, cuando la cosa este mejor, habra que pagarles el resto hasta el 10% con intereses).
> 
> La cadena trofica es esta:
> 
> ...



Esta vez va a ser diferente: el hostión va a ser peor y los funcis nos vamos a dejar más pelos en la gatera de lo habitual en las crisis económicas "normales".

Los funcis de la AGE llevan perdiendo poder adquisitivo unos 15 años, las subidas salario han sido muy inferiores a la del IPC. De haber una subida como mucho será del 5%, no hay dinero para más.

Otra opción es algún tipo de remuneración en especie, como poder teletrabajar desde provincias y subir los salarios a quienes tengan que trabajar en presencial y no se puedan beneficiar de lo anterior.

Algún precendente de remuneración en especie ya lo hay: los moscosos.



> En España, un moscoso es un día de permiso de libre disposición que tienen pactado ciertos colectivos de trabajadores y funcionarios. Se trata de un epónimo derivado del entonces ministro Javier Moscoso, que firmó el 21 de diciembre de 19832 una instrucción que incluía un nuevo derecho para los funcionarios: «_A lo largo del año _- dice el texto oficial -_, los funcionarios tendrán derecho a disfrutar hasta seis días de licencia o permiso por asuntos particulares, no incluidos en lo indicado en los puntos anteriores de este apartado. Tales días no podrán acumularse en ningún caso a las vacaciones anuales retribuidas. Los funcionarios podrán distribuir dichos días a su conveniencia, previa autorización, que se comunicará a la respectiva unidad de personal, y respetando siempre las necesidades del servicio_».
> 
> *Los moscosos surgieron en los años ochenta, para compensar una subida del IPC del 12 % que el Estado no podía asumir como subida salarial. *Se decidió compensar a los funcionarios con seis días de asuntos particulares. En lugar de cobrar más, los funcionarios aceptaron trabajar seis días menos y no cobrar la subida del sueldo que les correspondía.
> 
> ...


----------



## IMPULSES (1 Abr 2022)

Madre mía, normal que sean funcionarios, las matemáticas no son lo suyo..... cualquier número multiplicado por cero su resultado es cero,para los de letras sería algo tal que : de donde no hay , NO SE PUEDE SACAR.


----------



## Erik morden (1 Abr 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Y también lo harán los pensionistas, que según normativa, tocaría un aumento con el "IPC"... si ésto sigue así, pongamos un 10%, hablamos de 17.000 millonazos



Un jubileta se merece mi respeto, sobrevivir a estos gobiernos es inaudito. 
Los funcionarios no son iguales, los de la "administración" me parecen peligrosos


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Abr 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> venga, cuéntanos que país más rico que España no paga subsidios…



Tarde, mal y arrastro, Francia. Y ya viene de hace años.
Conocidos míos diciendo que si no ponen decenas de reclamaciones, no ven un euro. 
E irá a peor.
Pero vamos, que si no te lo crees, vas y lo compruebas tú mismo. Nota importante: En los demás países de Europa, el paro no se ve como algo a lo que agarrarse meses, sino como medida de emergencia, y no se ve bien ni que se disfrute ni mucho menos que se agote. Hay una presión enorme sobre los desempleados para que se pongan a trabajar inmediatamente.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Ya se mudará.
> 
> Yo también tenía principios y todo eso.
> 
> ...



Tener principios, NO es hacer el gilipollas. La gente no suele renunciar a ellos con los años.
La persona que tiene principios de joven, sigue o suele seguir teniéndolos de mayor.


----------



## yixikh (1 Abr 2022)

Lógico

Cómo debería ser en todas las empresas.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (1 Abr 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Lo que viene es un recorte del 30 por cien en los sueldos de los servidores públicos. Cuando no recortes en personal.
> 
> En junio el BCE no compra más dudas, que es chino se está pagando las nóminas de los funcionarios.
> 
> ...




El mejor resumen de lo que esta vez si puede ocurrir.

Espero que al menos vayan a por los enchufados por via politica y asi comience una revolucion del pueblo contra la casta.
(una nota para los mencionados, es que esos hay como 1-2 millones que sobran y son despedibles que no tienen oposicion, rasquen porque el pueblo les apoyara, idem que otros derroches publicos politicos-castuzos, ONGs o regalar dinero a invasores Africanos).

Sino la gente pasara de sus quejas y paros, como ellos pasaron de nuestra miseria previa y actual.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (1 Abr 2022)

Lo van a lograr.
Son el ejército del PXOE o del partido socialmente hegemónico de la taifa de turno.


----------



## Lobo macho (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## invitado (1 Abr 2022)

Ya lo dijimos algunos. Un IPC al 10% es: más ingresos para Gobierno, bajada de salario para funcis y pensionistas. Más ingresos mientras consumo aguante.. Gobierno está en fase: pierdo clientes (baja consumo) subo precios. Ese subir precios es la inflación.

Lo mejor para todos sería un recorte funcis y pensionistas, al menos en los que más cobran, y bajar impuestos...

Pero no. Inflación para todos para que el mostruo que hemos creado no se enfade. Risas. Y lloros porque hay cosas inevitables.


----------



## 4motion (1 Abr 2022)

Han trabajado mucho durante la plandemia 1.0

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nudels (1 Abr 2022)

Saben que es la última bala de pillar algo y quieren presionar cuanto antes.
lo conseguirán, pediremos más deuda.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (1 Abr 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Di que vienes de Ucrania, hombre. Mi mujer trabaja en una asesoria y hoy ha venido flipando: NIE y certificado de empadronamiento en 48 horas, y numero de la SS en 30 minutos.



Debe aplicarse la legislación de refugiados de guerra.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (1 Abr 2022)

Desmodromico dijo:


> El pais seguiria funcionando igual y encima habria menos atascos por las mañanas. Aun no te has enterado que sobrais la mitad de los funcis??



Eso lo dirás a nivel municipal o provincial. Los funcionarios de la Administración del Estado suelen ser muy profesionales. Ahora vete al ayuntamiento o al diputación de turno y compara el nivel.


----------



## luxor_7 (1 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de _autonosuyas_, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



También hay muchos no funcionarios en Madrid cobrando menos que un funcionario de Madrid..... Y compartiendo piso... Es lo que tiene elegir destino o trabajo. Ser funcionario es una opción, no una obligación.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (1 Abr 2022)

Al año que viene subiran todos los sueldos un 10%, porque la inflación real será del 20%


----------



## gester (1 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Ya se mudará.
> 
> Yo también tenía principios y todo eso.
> 
> ...



Que usted haya vendido sus principios, no significa que todo el mundo lo haga. Entiendo que es su discurso interno para reconciliarse consigo mismo por haberse vendido.

Por suerte, hay gente que no es así. Y si es necesario, muere con sus principios intactos.


----------



## Gorkako (1 Abr 2022)

Lo llevan complicado no está presupuestado  yo soy pedrete el guapo y les digo que ya están tardando en manifestarse a ver cómo lo lleva la opinión pública...


----------



## The Sentry (1 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de _autonosuyas_, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



Charoman detected. Los de AGE sois la mayor lacra de este país, todos sabemos que vuestro puesto está en peligro total de extinción. Deseando estoy que entre la UE a poner orden y nos hagan un Estonia. El 90% de charos a la puta calle y sustitución por un SO en condiciones.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (1 Abr 2022)

Si no les gusta que se pasen a la privada. Tanta hostia ya.


----------



## samaruc (1 Abr 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> tengo varias gestiones que hacer en SS, eres capaz de hacerlas tú? Porque el teléfono lleva sin funcionar 2 años y cita no te dan, y aquí no pasa nada!



No hay funcionarios









Colapso en la Seguridad Social: "Me dicen que si pido cita de madrugada a lo mejor tengo suerte"


Esta administración estatal reduce la atención presencial a la mínima expresión y los ciudadanos tardan semanas en tramitar pensiones o el cobro del Ingreso Mínimo Vital




www.epe.es





Hazte un selfie



Pides ---> tienes












"Te ayudamos" el nuevo modelo de atención al ciudadano de la Seguridad Social - Revista Seguridad Social - Seguridad Social


"Te ayudamos" el nuevo modelo de atención al ciudadano de la Seguridad Social 09/10/2020 Desde dentro La Seguridad Social ha puesto en marcha el servicio Te Ayudamos, un nuevo modelo de...




revista.seg-social.es
















__





La Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social logra con el uso de robot agilizar más de 43.000 horas de trabajo Cómo solicitar cita previa para pensiones y otras prestaciones de la Seguridad Social Conozca el estado de su solicitud del IMV Qué es el número de la Seguridad Social y dónde obtenerlo Guía sobre el nuevo complemento a la infancia del IMV Todos los trámites para dar de alta a un beneficiario a la Seguridad Social Consulte el estado de su solicitud de prestación identificándose vía sms Estos serán los importes del Ingreso Mínimo Vital en 2022 Cómo pedir el nuevo complemento para reducir la brecha de género junto a la solicitud de su pensión Cómo pedir la prestación por nacimiento y cuidado de menor El permiso por nacimiento y cuidado de menor será de 16 semanas para ambos progenitores a partir de enero Así quedan las pensiones para 2022 - Revista Seguridad Social - Seguridad Social


La Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social logra con el uso de robot agilizar más de 43.000 horas de trabajo 11/02/2021 Desde dentro La Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social (TGSS) en...




revista.seg-social.es





Ahora ya no vale llorar.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (1 Abr 2022)

Si los trabajadores de la privada nos cruzamos de brazos una semana, se viene abajo el chiringuito. Como no lo vamos a hacer, pues a pagar impuestos y desangrarse para que los parásitos vivan en su paraíso.


----------



## aris (1 Abr 2022)

¿Y qué van a hacer si no obtienen una subida? ¿van a hacer huelga?


----------



## Iuris Tantum (1 Abr 2022)

Si el gobierno no aprueba la subida, pierde las elecciones.

Así de sencillo.


----------



## samaruc (1 Abr 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Si los trabajadores de la privada nos cruzamos de brazos una semana, se viene abajo el chiringuito. Como no lo vamos a hacer, pues a pagar impuestos y desangrarse para que los parásitos vivan en su paraíso.



Tranqui que cada vez semos menos

_La Delegación del Gobierno en Balears asume que existe una escasez de recursos humanos tanto en la Seguridad Social como en otras administraciones del Estado. «*Somos conscientes de la necesidad que hay de aumentar la plantilla para optimizar recursos. Precisamente se intenta potenciar la atención telemática para quitar presión al canal presencial o telefónico", *indicaron desde el departamento que dirige Aina Calvo acerca del colapso en la sede del Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social de Palma._* 

En la sede de la Tesorería General, ubicada en La Rambla, la atención es casi exclusivamente por Internet pero, según argumenta la Delegación de Gobierno, en este caso no hay problemas porque los trámites se dirigen a empresas y autónomos habituados a manejarse en plataformas digitales. "Se promueve la vía telemática, pero no se impone", señalaron. 









Colapso en la Seguridad Social: "Me dicen que si pido cita de madrugada a lo mejor tengo suerte"


Esta administración estatal reduce la atención presencial a la mínima expresión y los ciudadanos tardan semanas en tramitar pensiones o el cobro del Ingreso Mínimo Vital




www.epe.es




*









Escrivá detecta déficit de plantilla en la Seguridad Social y defiende que sigan trabajando los más mayores


Escrivá defiende que el mantenimiento de los trabajadores de más edad no afecta a la incorporación de jóvenes y contribuye a reducir el paro y a mejorar la productividad, por lo que ha pedido un "cambio cultural" para potenciar el empleo senior




www.economiadigital.es


----------



## kokod (1 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tarde, mal y arrastro, Francia. Y ya viene de hace años.
> Conocidos míos diciendo que si no ponen decenas de reclamaciones, no ven un euro.
> E irá a peor.
> Pero vamos, que si no te lo crees, vas y lo compruebas tú mismo. Nota importante: En los demás países de Europa, el paro no se ve como algo a lo que agarrarse meses, sino como medida de emergencia, y no se ve bien ni que se disfrute ni mucho menos que se agote. Hay una presión enorme sobre los desempleados para que se pongan a trabajar inmediatamente.



Allí puede funcionar aquí tenemos paro residual desde hace más de 30 años, y sumale que cada vez hay menos tejido industrial, en pocas palabras nuestro sistema laboral quebró hace mucho, si te quedas parado con más de 40 años reza a los dioses para poder encontrar un curro en condiciones.


----------



## Raizor (1 Abr 2022)

Mira que soy funcionario pero que alejados están los empleados públicos de la realidad....o no han trabajado en su puta vida en la empresa privada o si lo han hecho no saben lo que es trabajar como un cabrón para ganar un sueldo cuencoarrocista.
Está el panorama como para subirnos el sueldo encima...en fin.


----------



## samaruc (1 Abr 2022)

Raizor dijo:


> Mira que soy funcionario pero que alejados están los empleados públicos de la realidad....o no han trabajado en su puta vida en la empresa privada o si lo han hecho no saben lo que es trabajar como un cabrón para ganar un sueldo cuencoarrocista.
> Está el panorama como para subirnos el sueldo encima...en fin.



Vente para la SS y verás lo que es currar como un cabrón para pillar el sueldo medio según el INE 



El organismo afronta una *mayor carga de trabajo* con una plantilla mermada por años de recortes y que pierde efectivos muy rápido d*ebido a jubilaciones sin reposiciones suficientes*. Este cóctel ha derivado en una situación “límite”: un personal “agotado” y *el 30% de sus oficinas, en riesgo de cierre o con problemas para funcionar*


La escasez de personal es tal, como muestra la amplia red de *oficinas con tres o menos empleados*, que *algunos centros no pueden continuar ante la salida de un trabajador* o se ven con serias dificultades para hacerlo, con *mucha carga de trabajo para los compañeros que se quedan. *



Fuentes del Ministerio de la Seguridad Social reconocen la necesidad de reforzar el personal. Lo ideal sería recuperar los niveles de trabajadores de hace una década, pero indican que los avances tecnológicos y l*a digitalización permitirían que el organismo funcionara “adecuadamente” con un número menor de trabajadores* gracias a las ganancias de eficiencia alcanzadas mediante la tecnología y “siempre que se realicen cambios organizativos”. 

Desde el Ministerio adelantan que “*se está trabajando en esta propuesta* siguiendo las recomendaciones del Pacto de Toledo”, en las que el conjunto de partidos políticos han defendido que es necesaria una reorganización de la Seguridad Social, compuesta hoy por varios organismos y estructuras diferenciadas, de manera que se cree una agencia única 









La Seguridad Social se debilita a marchas forzadas por la falta de personal: un tercio de sus oficinas está en riesgo de cierre


El organismo afronta una mayor carga de trabajo con una plantilla mermada por años de recortes y que pierde efectivos muy rápido debido a jubilaciones sin reposiciones suficientes. Este cóctel ha derivado en una situación "límite": un personal "agotado" y el 30% de sus oficinas, en riesgo de...




www.eldiario.es








*¿Hay soluciones a corto y medio plazo?* 


*Una respuesta urgente para abordar esta crisis sería conseguir que aumentase el número de trámites realizados de forma electrónica*, evitando la necesidad de que los ciudadanos tengan que acudir en persona a las oficinas públicas. Para ello, sería necesario un plan con tres objetivos:



por un lado *facilitar la obtención de medios de identificación segura*, como el certificado digital, el DNI electrónico o el sistema cl@ve, que en este momento aún sigue siendo muy compleja.
También habría que *mejorar la usabilidad de los portales web públicos*, haciéndolos más accesibles e intuitivos. Algunas mejoras, como el nuevo asistente virtual de la Seguridad Social para el Ingreso Mínimo Vital marcan el camino a seguir.
Y finalmente, aprovechar que muchos trabajadores se encuentran en situación de ERTE o reducción de jornada para facilitarles *formación en el manejo básico de los trámites de administración electrónica* y mejorar sus competencias digitales. 









Las oficinas de atención al ciudadano del INSS están desbordadas


Ya es prácticamente imposible concertar cita previa con el INSS en la mayor parte de las capitales de provincia españolas. ¿Hay alguna solución a corto plazo?



loentiendo.com


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Abr 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Allí puede funcionar aquí tenemos paro residual desde hace más de 30 años, y sumale que cada vez hay menos tejido industrial, en pocas palabras nuestro sistema laboral quebró hace mucho, si te quedas parado con más de 40 años reza a los dioses para poder encontrar un curro en condiciones.



No te falta razón. De todas maneras, en Francia he conocido gente muy cualificada, y sobre todo con talento, a la que le cuesta mucho encontrar trabajo a partir de los 50 o 50 y tantos.
Conocí un tipo de casi 50, que no tenía títulos pero tenía un currículum buenísimo (en Francia a veces te reconocen un título o formación si demuestras experiencia laboral en un área concreta, pero a este hombre le pedían diplomas), y tuvo que hacer una formación de 2 o 3 años para reincorporarse al mercado laboral después de un año o dos de parón.
Aun así, el mercado laboral francés no es comparable al español. Ahí te doy la razón.


----------



## ciberobrero (1 Abr 2022)

Que cara y qué huevos


----------



## Raizor (1 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Vente para la SS y verás lo que es currar como un cabrón para pillar el sueldo medio según el INE.



No lo digo por todos los funcionarios, pero si que hay un sector que se toca la poya a dos manos y encima exige mejores condiciones o subidas salariales, y lo sabes.
Y a mi no me tiene que decir nadie lo que es trabajar como un cabrón porque antes de entrar en la Admón he trabajado años en la empresa privada, cargando cajas, haciendo mudanzas, reponiendo en supermercados, asique sé lo que es ganarse el pan amigo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Vente para la SS y verás lo que es currar como un cabrón para pillar el sueldo medio según el INE.



¡Qué mal rollo con la SS!
Conozco el caso de una persona a la que le asignaron un número de la seguridad social antes de firmar su primer contrato. Esta persona acude a la SS para que le informen de cuándo y por qué se le asigna un número de la seguridad social antes de haber firmado su primer contrato laboral y le responden que "NO LO SABEN", que no les consta. ¿Cómo puede ser que a la SS no les conste cuándo una persona fue dada de alta y por qué?
Esta persona se planteó que quizá se lo asignaron por el seguro escolar, pero no le coincide la numeración con la época en la que él estudiaba.

En fin, ... La Administración, esa que putea al ciudadano las veces que haga falta y más.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Abr 2022)

Raizor dijo:


> No lo digo por todos los funcionarios, pero si que hay un sector que se toca la poya a dos manos y encima exige mejores condiciones o subidas salariales, y lo sabes.
> Y a mi no me tiene que decir nadie lo que es trabajar como un cabrón porque antes de entrar en la Admón he trabajado años en la empresa privada, cargando cajas, haciendo mudanzas, reponiendo en supermercados, asique sé lo que es ganarse el pan amigo.



Yo conozco a alguno que solo va a la oficina dos o tres días por semana. El resto, ni va. Un compañero ficha por él y tan contento.
Eso sí, a la hora de hablar de los demás, no se corta. Un día le llamaba vagos a unos albañiles de una obra porque pararon a tomar una cerveza.
Así le va al país.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (1 Abr 2022)

Veo gente dando por supuesto que el BCE cortará el grifo a los piigs a partir de junio y la verdad es que NO VA A PASAR.

Es una medida anunciada de cara a la galería , a la hora de la verdad NADA DE NADA.

La deuda seguirá creciendo en términos reales, y de la misma forma que el PBI español incluye putas y drogas hoy en día , pondrán a computar la resiliencia y el feminismo y el retorno de las políticas medioambientales para hacer bajar el nivel de deuda por debajo del 99%.

Puestos a inventar, ya que más da.

Si esta mierda ya no la paras


----------



## montytorri (1 Abr 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> tengo varias gestiones que hacer en SS, eres capaz de hacerlas tú? Porque el teléfono lleva sin funcionar 2 años y cita no te dan, y aquí no pasa nada!



Tienes dos opciones:
1-poner una queja formal.
2-usar la sede electrónica.
El teléfono, no es ninguna opción.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Abr 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Veo gente dando por supuesto que el BCE cortará el grifo a los piigs a partir de junio y la verdad es que NO VA A PASAR.
> 
> Es una medida anunciada de cara a la galería , a la hora de la verdad NADA DE NADA.
> 
> ...



No sé si el BCE va a dejar de comprar deuda en los próximos meses o no. Lo que sí se sabe es que los recortes de hecho YA COMENZARON hace meses. Fíjate sino en lo difícil que es conseguir cita en un centro de atención primaria o en la SS para el tema de pensiones o ingreso vital mínimo.
Y los recortes de poder adquisitivo también. Fíjate sino en la inflación galopante que afecta a España.
Que sí, que en los demás países también hay recortes e inflación. Pero ahí lo tienes.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## paco_ataúlfo_piesplanos (1 Abr 2022)

10 palazos en las costillas les daría a estos parásitos .


----------



## samaruc (1 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Qué mal rollo con la SS!
> Conozco el caso de una persona a la que le asignaron un número de la seguridad social antes de firmar su primer contrato. Esta persona acude a la SS para que le informen de cuándo y por qué se le asigna un número de la seguridad social antes de haber firmado su primer contrato laboral y le responden que "NO LO SABEN", que no les consta. ¿Cómo puede ser que a la SS no les conste cuándo una persona fue dada de alta y por qué?
> Esta persona se planteó que quizá se lo asignaron por el seguro escolar, pero no le coincide la numeración con la época en la que él estudiaba.
> 
> En fin, ... La Administración, esa que putea al ciudadano las veces que haga falta y más.




Ahora que no nos lee nadie el NUSS es un número identificativo para relacionarse con la SS.

Actualmente se están asignando NUSS a recién nacidos, no parece que vayan a trabajar en breve, no... 
*

También se puede realizar la inscripción de forma electrónica. Si alguno de los padres tienes derecho como asegurado a la asistencia sanitaria pública puede usar TU SEGURIDAD SOCIAL para dar de alta al bebé menor de tres meses de edad. Solamente debe facilitar el nombre del bebé, su fecha de nacimiento y su sexo. No es necesario ningún documento; el CAISS comprobará que está inscrito en el Registro Civil.


Como resultado de la inscripción se facilita un impreso de afiliación del bebé como beneficiario de la Seguridad Social que se deberá aportar en la solicitud de la tarjeta sanitaria (ver apartado Asistencia sanitaria y asignación de pediatra).*






__





Tener un hijo - Hechos vitales - Trámites - Inicio







administracion.gob.es






Respecto a la persona de la que habla (coño, que rajoyano me ha salido) se le puede haber asignado el NUSS (aparte del citado) por alguno de estos motivos:

- Seguro escolar (desde 3º de ESO)

- Progenitores beneficiarios de la prestación por hijo a cargo (sustituida por el IMV excepto discapacitados)

- Alta en el régimen de artistas (no existe edad mínima)

- Etc Etc

O sea, mogollón de casuística.

Incluso hasta lo puede haber dado de alta algún autorizado RED 






Vente pa la SS Pepe


----------



## murcielago (1 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Han trabajado mucho durante la plandemia 1.0
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk




Bueno, sobre eso habría que matizar un poco. Te voy a contar una historia y luego tú ya decides si te la quieres creer o no. 

No voy a ocultar algo que ya he dejado varias veces escrito en este foro, que soy funcionario de una comunidad autónoma. Clase A, cuerpo facultativo (ingeniería informática). Cualquiera puede revisar mi hemeroteca. Durante la pandemia,... o plandemia, como lo prefieras,... algunos funcionarios (no muchos, eso es cierto, al menos en mi administración), llegamos a trabajar más de 12 horas diarias, sin cobrar ninguna hora extra. En mi caso, la situación se agravó porque coincidió que, durante todo ese año 2020, el compañero que hacía de backup estuvo de baja (meses antes de la oficialización de la pandemia había sufrido un aparatoso accidente de tráfico). Nos faltaba personal técnico en varios servicios (y nos sigue faltando) y la carga de trabajo se disparó, porque justamente en esos momentos, muchos cargos políticos se acordaron de la "administración digital" y la "tramitación electrónica". Encima, algunos pocos, no cogimos ningún día de baja, porque no fuimos incluidos en ningún grupo de contagio "oficialmente", y para rematar el asunto, nos declararon "personal esencial" (al menos pude "disfrutar" de situaciones excepcionales de camino al curro, con mi ciudad completamente vacía). 

¿Por qué trabajé tantas horas sin ninguna contrapartida? Porque, aunque tal vez no sea la tónica general, algunos sí tenemos presente que estamos para ofrecer un servicio público, tanto en presencial como en remoto (mis funciones casan muy bien con el teletrabajo). 

Dicho esto, también te voy a reconocer otras cuestiones. La primera, que cobro demasiado, sí, soy consciente que mi salario no es acorde con la situación macroeconómica del país. Soy burbujista, llevo aquí muchos años, sé perfectamente de donde sale mi salario y sé que vamos camino irremediable de una quiebra económico-financiera (ni con las impresoras mágicas del BCE nos vamos a librar), que si no me fallan las cuentas, oficialmente será la número catorce dentro de este país o reino llamado España. También soy el primero que, cuando lleguen los brutales recortes,... suponiendo que no caemos antes en un caos absoluto y algún tipo de conflicto militar y social,... bueno, yo seré el primero que no saldré a protestar, ni formaré parte de ninguna manifestación que convoquen estos sindicatos parásitos. 

Cuando se oficializó la pandemia (o plandemia, que a mi me da ya lo mismo), supe que estos miserables canallas HDLGP que nos gobiernan, tanto a escala nacional como autonómica dejarían una muestra definitiva de su peor defecto, que no es su incompetencia, ni su inutilidad, ni su demagogia, ni su cursilería,... es su "cobardía". Tenían que haber dado ejemplo, tenían que haber reducido sus salarios y sus prebendas, haber eliminado chiringuitos, haber aplicado ERTEs también en la administración pública (porque también soy el primero que te va a reconocer que mientras algunos currábamos 12 horas o más, otros se tocaban los cojones o los ovarios, cobrando lo mismo), y haber reducido algunos complementos, para que la ciudadanía tomara nota que ese descalabro económico, esa pérdida de riqueza, se iba a repartir entre todos, no sólo los pobre pringaos del sector privado.

Puede que sea un bicho raro dentro de la administración pública, pero ya te anuncio que yo conozco otros cuantos más, especialmente en mi servicio. Será que haber estudiado con la EGB y el BUP, y encima una carrera de ciencias, nos ha permitido no acabar siendo otro imbécil egoísta dogmático y anumérico. 

Ahora ya es demasiado tarde, bueno, ya lo era antes de la pandemia. Los graves problemas estructurales de este chiste de país siguen ahí, pero se han incrementado y empeorado. La hostia será mayor y sólo espero que esta vez,... por lo menos, buena parte de la ciudadanía entienda dos cosas elementales, a mi modo de ver:

- la puta realidad no entiende de dogmas ni buenos deseos, sólo entiende de números, y que no existe el móvil perpetuo, ni siguiera en términos financieros digitales. Todo en esta puta vida conlleva consecuencias, a toda acción, siempre hay una reacción (por ejemplo la suicida política monetaria de muchos bancos centrales)... por eso, la deuda es y será siempre una losa que además pone en jaque el futuro de las siguientes generaciones. 

- la importancia de no hacer uso del voto de castigo o voto del miedo... vamos, el voto al "menos" malo, porque eso sólo ha conllevado que el nivel de nuestra casta política haya empeorado hasta niveles ridículos durante estas décadas, hasta el punto de tener como presidente a un perfecto sociópata incapaz de contar una triste verdad. 

También espero que, esta vez, no quede otra que recortar a lo bestia y que los españoles exijan, de una puta vez, que se prioricen el uso del dinero recaudado y se elimine todo el gasto superfluo que es mucho más que el que algunos se imaginan, y de paso obliguen a sus mandatarios a apostar por la puñetera transparencia, sin excepciones.


----------



## Jackblack (1 Abr 2022)

Serbal-14 dijo:


> No tengo ni la menor idea del asunto, pero pase lo que pase con esta familia es imposible no recortar. Imposible. Y si te suben la inflación de la mismo. Los precios vuelven a subir y terminas siendo Argentina.
> 
> Si caben 50 en un bar y quieren entrar 100 la solución no es dar más dinero a los 100 cada vez que el bar sube precios.
> 
> ...



No sirve para nada porque a ti no t llega.
Pero todos los amigotes del dueño de la impresora de billetes no veas como llevan de contentos más de una década, mucho mejor q comerte la inflacion sin compensación q la contrareste


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Ahora que no nos lee nadie el NUSS es un número identificativo para relacionarse con la SS.
> 
> Actualmente se están asignando NUSS a recién nacidos, no parece que vayan a trabajar en breve, no...
> 
> ...



Esta persona tiene unos 40 años y en su época, no asignaban número de la seguridad social a los recién nacidos. Además, por la numeración, no coincide tampoco con la época en la que estudiaba. 
Y para terminar, fuese cual fuese el motivo, la SS debería decírselo, ¿no?
Sí, hay mucha casuística, pero DI CUÁL es el motivo exacto por el que se le asignó un número de SS antes de firmar su primer contrato laboral.
Es fácil de entender.


----------



## Raizor (1 Abr 2022)

A diferencia de ti PAYASO yo no me rasco los huevos, y lo segundo te vas al ignore.


----------



## Jackblack (1 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Pues empresa privada que vive del BOE, ni te cuento las que sobran.



Tu quieres decir estómagos agradecidos.
Xq una empresa privada q vive d enchufe no es una empresa.


----------



## samaruc (1 Abr 2022)

Raizor dijo:


> No lo digo por todos los funcionarios, pero si que hay un sector que se toca la poya a dos manos y encima exige mejores condiciones o subidas salariales, y lo sabes.
> Y a mi no me tiene que decir nadie lo que es trabajar como un cabrón porque antes de entrar en la Admón he trabajado años en la empresa privada, cargando cajas, haciendo mudanzas, reponiendo en supermercados, asique sé lo que es ganarse el pan amigo.



El curro de cuello azul (físico) poco tiene que ver con el curro de cuello blanco (intelectual)

Cada uno de ellos tiene sus pros y sus contras.

P.e. el trabajo físico es más jodido pero cuando lo terminas sanseacabó mientras el trabajo intelectual es más descansado pero no desconectas del todo, estás dándole a la neurona contínuamente 

Por lo demás en la privada hay lugares donde el curro de cuello blanco es mucho más relajado que en la SS de los últimos tiempos y hay tíos que no hacen ni el huevo que no te los quitas de encima ni con agua caliente (han aprendido a mimetizarse con el entorno, se dedican al pasapapeleo a los compañeros y se hacen pasar por activos jodidos de sustituir). Te lo dice un tío que ha trabajado toda su puta vida moviendo papeles en banca y en departamentos de administración de empresas hasta que se cortó la coleta.


----------



## samaruc (1 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Esta persona tiene unos 40 años y en su época, no asignaban número de la seguridad social a los recién nacidos. Además, por la numeración, no coincide tampoco con la época en la que estudiaba.
> Y para terminar, fuese cual fuese el motivo, la SS debería decírselo, ¿no?
> Sí, hay mucha casuística, pero DI CUÁL es el motivo exacto por el que se le asignó un número de SS antes de firmar su primer contrato laboral.
> Es fácil de entender.



No tengo la bola de cristal a mano.

Para saber cuando y como se le asignó el NUSS me *hacen falta datos, muchos datos, tantos como posibles casos haya* necesitado la asignación para relacionarse con la Seguridad Social: asistencia sanitaria, prestaciones, afiliación al sistema por primera alta laboral, exportación de asistencia sanitaria al extranjero -tarjeta sanitaria uropeda-, alta en régimen de artistas antes de los 16 años (con que estuviera en una banda de música e hicieran algún bolo por el que cobraran yastá pillado), etc etc

Y sí, deberían decirle el motivo por el que se le asignó el NUSS en su día para que se tranquilizara y *no se pusiera conspiranoico como los que decían que se asignaban NUSS a los chavales de 14 años para aumentar la afiliación* *(ya he dicho que *el NUSS --> número Seguridad Social se asigna para relacionarse con la SS, cuando te afilias a la SS se te asigna el NAF --> número de afiliación que coincide con el NUSS en el caso lo tuvieras con anterioridad*)

Para ello debería meterse en Inicio y pedir la información por ahí.

Para consultar datos personales es necesaria la previa identificación. Y el histórico de asignación de NUSS precisa de ello, no es información general sino personal.

Así que...








**EDITO* para poner fuentes

_*El PP cree “inadmisible” que el Gobierno afilie de oficio a niños de 14 y 15 años a la Seguridad Social. Los populares dicen que no es la primera vez que Corbacho cocina las cifras y anticipan que será recordado como “el ministro del paro”. *_









El PP califica de "escándalo" el "celo de Trabajo por maquillar las afiliaciones"


El PP cree “inadmisible” que el Gobierno afilie de oficio a niños de 14 y 15 años a la Seguridad Social. Los populares dicen que no es la primera vez que Corbacho cocina las cifras y anticipan que será recordado como “el ministro del paro”.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## 4motion (1 Abr 2022)

murcielago dijo:


> Bueno, sobre eso habría que matizar un poco. Te voy a contar una historia y luego tú ya decides si te la quieres creer o no.
> 
> No voy a ocultar algo que ya he dejado varias veces escrito en este foro, que soy funcionario de una comunidad autónoma. Clase A, cuerpo facultativo (ingeniería informática). Cualquiera puede revisar mi hemeroteca. Durante la pandemia,... o plandemia, como lo prefieras,... algunos funcionarios (no muchos, eso es cierto, al menos en mi administración), llegamos a trabajar más de 12 horas diarias, sin cobrar ninguna hora extra. En mi caso, la situación se agravó porque coincidió que, durante todo ese año 2020, el compañero que hacía de backup estuvo de baja (meses antes de la oficialización de la pandemia había sufrido un aparatoso accidente de tráfico). Nos faltaba personal técnico en varios servicios (y nos sigue faltando) y la carga de trabajo se disparó, porque justamente en esos momentos, muchos cargos políticos se acordaron de la "administración digital" y la "tramitación electrónica". Encima, algunos pocos, no cogimos ningún día de baja, porque no fuimos incluidos en ningún grupo de contagio "oficialmente", y para rematar el asunto, nos declararon "personal esencial" (al menos pude "disfrutar" de situaciones excepcionales de camino al curro, con mi ciudad completamente vacía).
> 
> ...



Mis Díez, es usted una Rara Avis.

Entiendo que recibió una educación adecuada y que por ello aunque funcionario no es un BORREGO.

Y por supuesto me creo su historia. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Murray's (1 Abr 2022)

Raizor dijo:


> Mira que soy funcionario pero que alejados están los empleados públicos de la realidad....o no han trabajado en su puta vida en la empresa privada o si lo han hecho no saben lo que es trabajar como un cabrón para ganar un sueldo cuencoarrocista.
> Está el panorama como para subirnos el sueldo encima...en fin.




Los sanitarios si curran y te diria que los de educación, tanto en clase y casa,la mayoria de estos están en la horquilla de 1400€ 1900€ netos mes. Sueldo mileurista. Que bajo mi punto de vista es un sueldo justo pero tampoco alto conforme está la carestia de la vida, no olvidemos que la mayoría de puestos de funcionarios tanto de Estado o de CCAA trabajan en madrid o en capitales de provincias, y un alquiler de un piso está ya entre los 800 y 1200€ mes en cualquier capital como mínimo.

Mi cuñado es profesor de FP y siempre lleva trabajo a casa, dos o tres horas diarias además de las 25h lectivas que hace en clase semanales. Basicamente está todo el dia dedicado a su trabajo.

Donde deberian tocar es a los interinos, eso de convertirlos en funcionarios sin pasar examen ni prueba ahora de caracter urgente que se ve el lobo venir, con alevosia y premeditación como están haciendo muchos ayuntamientos o los enchufados o la figura de libre designación, eso no está bien.


----------



## 4motion (1 Abr 2022)

Y no os cuento como curra la tesorería de la seguridad social, bueno si os lo voy a contar.

Si quieres contactar con ellos, no te atienden y diréis no pasa nada lo hago por Internet, gran error, solo ponen el teléfono del inss y la gente después de semanas de espera acuden allí y les dicen que allí no es.

Son o no son HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA?

LO SON pero reciben órdenes de hacerlo así.

Se trata de una quiebra del estado y no os dais cuenta.





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y no os cuento como curra la tesorería de la seguridad social, bueno si os lo voy a contar.
> 
> Si quieres contactar con ellos, no te atienden y diréis no pasa nada lo hago por Internet, gran error, solo ponen el teléfono del inss y la gente después de semanas de espera acuden allí y les dicen que allí no es.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que sí hay gente que se da cuenta.
Y como dije en otro post, está pasando en otros países europeos también con algunos organismos.


----------



## samaruc (1 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y no os cuento como curra la tesorería de la seguridad social, bueno si os lo voy a contar.
> 
> Si quieres contactar con ellos, no te atienden y diréis no pasa nada lo hago por Internet, gran error, solo ponen el teléfono del inss y la gente después de semanas de espera acuden allí y les dicen que allí no es.
> 
> ...



Llevo como dos años comentando el nuevo modelo de atención (precipitado por la pandemia pero que ya estaba en rodaje)

He metido como quinientos enlaces de por donde se atiende en la TGSS

Por internet

Solo en casos que sea necesaria la atención presencial *se te concertará cita*

En los demás casos se tramitará la solicitud del formulario presentado por internet

Funciona al revés que el INSS

INSS ---> tú conciertas cita

TGSS --> nosotros concertamos cita


Es la robotización. Igualico igualico que los bancos.

No vas a presentar un puto papel en persona a menos que sea necesario y no se puedan contrastar los datos.

No vas a necesitar perder una mañana haciendo colas tomándote permiso en el trabajo.

Siendo nativo digital no deberías tener dificultades en lidiar con la administración electrónica.

Estas son las premisas.

Cojánse, metánse en la batidora, mézclense con 'putos funcivagos sobran la mitad' Hágase. Cúmplase. Llórese.




*¿Hay soluciones a corto y medio plazo?


Una respuesta urgente para abordar esta crisis sería conseguir que aumentase el número de trámites realizados de forma electrónica*, evitando la necesidad de que los ciudadanos tengan que acudir en persona a las oficinas públicas. Para ello, sería necesario un plan con tres objetivos:



por un lado *facilitar la obtención de medios de identificación segura*, como el certificado digital, el DNI electrónico o el sistema cl@ve, que en este momento aún sigue siendo muy compleja.
También habría que *mejorar la usabilidad de los portales web públicos*, haciéndolos más accesibles e intuitivos. Algunas mejoras, como el nuevo asistente virtual de la Seguridad Social para el Ingreso Mínimo Vital marcan el camino a seguir.
Y finalmente, aprovechar que muchos trabajadores se encuentran en situación de ERTE o reducción de jornada para facilitarles *formación en el manejo básico de los trámites de administración electrónica* y mejorar sus competencias digitales. 









Las oficinas de atención al ciudadano del INSS están desbordadas


Ya es prácticamente imposible concertar cita previa con el INSS en la mayor parte de las capitales de provincia españolas. ¿Hay alguna solución a corto plazo?



loentiendo.com










samaruc dijo:


> Vente para la SS y verás lo que es currar como un cabrón para pillar el sueldo medio según el INE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## samaruc (1 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo creo que sí hay gente que se da cuenta.
> Y como dije en otro post, está pasando en otros países europeos también con algunos organismos.



Me parece que algún post que otro sobre el particular he parido en este floro


----------



## Franz. Liszt (1 Abr 2022)

Jajajaja 

Que hijos de puta!


----------



## El jinete pálido (1 Abr 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> Antes de que cualquier funcionario pierda poder adquisitivo, los de la privada y autonomos se quedan sin comer. Si no hay impresora del BCE, nos sacaran los ojos si hiciese falta, para que el funcionario en vez de estar encabronado, este pensando donde irse el proximo puentecito, en la escapadita de fin de semana romantica y en lo malo que es Putin. No sera un 10%, pero como dicen por ahi arriba, sera un 7 o un 8% y encima te saldran en la tele diciendo que comprenden el momento en el que esta el pais y que se sacrifican por el y que se conforman con ese 7 u 8% (por supuesto, cuando la cosa este mejor, habra que pagarles el resto hasta el 10% con intereses).
> 
> La cadena trofica es esta:
> 
> ...




Mis dies


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Me parece que algún post que otro sobre el particular he parido en este floro



¿Puedo enviarte un mensaje privado?


----------



## kicorv (1 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En la AGE el problema es que los sueldos son muy justitos y que muchos _funcis_ estamos en Madrid. Nada que ver con los _funcis_ de _autonosuyas_, _hay-untamientos_ y diputaciones, mejor pagados y cuya residencia está en lugares donde la vida es menos cara. Hay mucho _funci_ que vive compartiendo piso, como si de tratase de un estudiante.
> 
> ¿Por qué estamos en Madrid sí o sí? A los que mandan les ha dado por ahí, no piensa con la cabeza. Es lo que tiene pensar con los pies: colocas al personal en una situación complicada y cuando vienen mal dadas pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Esto huele a huelga de _funcis_, y no va a ser agradable para nadie.



Maldito hdp, madre del amor hermoso.

Mira, subnormal, sois tan ineptos, ineficaces, inútiles y VAGOS que si hicierais huelga, NI SE NOTARÍA, a no ser que fuera dando por culo en algún sitio.

Y eso de funcionarios compartiendo piso, será para comprarse la casa en cero coma, FALSO.


----------



## Murray's (1 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y no os cuento como curra la tesorería de la seguridad social, bueno si os lo voy a contar.
> 
> Si quieres contactar con ellos, no te atienden y diréis no pasa nada lo hago por Internet, gran error, solo ponen el teléfono del inss y la gente después de semanas de espera acuden allí y les dicen que allí no es.
> 
> ...




Quiero pensar que van saturados como cuentan algunos funcionarios aqui y los teléfonos los atiende empresas externas que cobran cuatro chavos, pero por la información que tengo el funcionariado va trabajar más de puertas para adentro o teletrabajo. Quieren suprimir la atención personalizada o de ventanilla. Esto es asi, la muchas gestiones se pueden hacer desde casa. TAmbién es posible que sea por seguridad la gente está muy quemada con este pais y sus servicios y lo paga con el primer filtro que hay en la administración, osea el funcionario y seguramente estos no tengan culpa porque hacen lo que les dicen o en sus manos puede hacer.


----------



## Espeluznao (1 Abr 2022)

Serbal-14 dijo:


> Si caben 50 en un bar y quieren entrar 100 la solución no es dar más dinero a los 100 cada vez que el bar sube precios.
> 
> La solución es que se abra otro bar o el que hay amplíe a 100.



Los bares están más bien cerrando....

Y sí, ya sé que la solución NO es imprimir más billetes. Es el BCE quien parece NO saberlo, o no querer enterarse, o querer ir estirando la situación.. porque quieran o no van a tener que dejar de imprimir, dejar de comprar deuda basura (incluida la deuda pública española) y subir los tipos de interés.

El PSOE ya ha consumido el tiempo en que se puede tapar una crisis. Ahora intentará aguantar gastando todo lo que puedan y poniendo parches hasta las elecciones generales del año que viene. Y luego se hundirá todo, subirán impuestos etc etc

Y ahí está la clave, que para llegar a las elecciones generales y tener alguna opción de ganarlas el PSOE tiene que cumplir su compromiso de subir con la inflación los sueldos públicos y las pensiones.


----------



## JyQ (1 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1007068



Conclusión de un socialista:
¿Veis? Eso quiere decir que si todo fuese público tendríamos todos un gran nivel adquisitivo y seríamos un país mucho más rico aún.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Abr 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Conclusión de un socialista:
> ¿Veis? Eso quiere decir que si todo fuese público tendríamos todos un gran nivel adquisitivo y seríamos un país mucho más rico aún.



La lógica progre es imbatible...


----------



## Iuris Tantum (1 Abr 2022)

murcielago dijo:


> Bueno, sobre eso habría que matizar un poco. Te voy a contar una historia y luego tú ya decides si te la quieres creer o no.
> 
> No voy a ocultar algo que ya he dejado varias veces escrito en este foro, que soy funcionario de una comunidad autónoma. Clase A, cuerpo facultativo (ingeniería informática). Cualquiera puede revisar mi hemeroteca. Durante la pandemia,... o plandemia, como lo prefieras,... algunos funcionarios (no muchos, eso es cierto, al menos en mi administración), llegamos a trabajar más de 12 horas diarias, sin cobrar ninguna hora extra. En mi caso, la situación se agravó porque coincidió que, durante todo ese año 2020, el compañero que hacía de backup estuvo de baja (meses antes de la oficialización de la pandemia había sufrido un aparatoso accidente de tráfico). Nos faltaba personal técnico en varios servicios (y nos sigue faltando) y la carga de trabajo se disparó, porque justamente en esos momentos, muchos cargos políticos se acordaron de la "administración digital" y la "tramitación electrónica". Encima, algunos pocos, no cogimos ningún día de baja, porque no fuimos incluidos en ningún grupo de contagio "oficialmente", y para rematar el asunto, nos declararon "personal esencial" (al menos pude "disfrutar" de situaciones excepcionales de camino al curro, con mi ciudad completamente vacía).
> 
> ...



Historias como la tuya hay más de una.

En la administración hay buenos profesionales y verdaderamente comprometidos. 

Aunque también haya vagos e inútiles, estos últimos cunden muchísimo más porque son los que la mayoría recuerdan. Por eso no tiene sentido insistir en ello.


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Abr 2022)

Se sube el salario un 10%, y para compensar se despiden a 400.000 personal laboral de las administraciones, y la masa salarial funci queda igual.
Cuando llegue Feijoo a la Moncloa en 2023, preparaos, los recortes de Rajoy de 2012 van aparecer un aperitivo con lo que va a llegar a España.


----------



## murcielago (1 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Historias como la tuya hay más de una.
> 
> En la administración hay buenos profesionales y verdaderamente comprometidos.
> 
> Aunque también haya vagos e inútiles, estos últimos cunden muchísimo más porque son los que la mayoría recuerdan. Por eso no tiene sentido insistir en ello.





Desde mi punto de vista, hay dos principales problemas que explican el mal funcionamiento de la administración pública, en este país,... bueno, por encima de otros factores, porque son múltiples y variopintos:

1) que no hay realmente una formación y selección eficiente para formar y escoger a buenos gestores y jefes, dentro del funcionariado. El sistema es imperfecto, bastante objetivo, eso sí, porque las bases son claras, si quieres promocionar y ascender, te toca sumar puntos,... y para sumar esos puntos, las opciones son conocidas y publicadas de forma transparente: acumular años (trienios y consolidación de niveles previos), niveles de idiomas (especialmente lenguas autonómicas), chorracursos de formación de escuelas públicas (tanto para recibirlos como especialmente para poder impartirlos), publicar libros o informes oficiales vinculados a tu materia en la propia administración (sobre esto hay bastante pillería), estudiar otras carreras o máster (sin importar su vinculación con tus dedicaciones), etc, etc... Todo eso lleva que asciendan personas que posiblemente no estén preparados para ejercer de jefes de departamento o jefes de servicio, o incluso de sección... y cuyos sueldazos sólo sirvan para atestiguar sus funciones de pseudo-político o florero que se limita a traspasar marrones al resto. Siempre hay excepciones, por supuesto, gente preparada que logra ocupar también puestos de responsabilidad y que realmente sirven para poner freno a tanto despilfarro, para parar un poco los pies a cargos políticos demasiados flipados u oportunistas.

2) los propios cargos políticos, que terminan ocupando desde los principales puestos de toma de decisiones, tanto dentro de ministerios, consejerías, o direcciones generales, por no hablar de gerentes de entes públicos. La gran mayoría de esos cargos políticos no están preparados para esas funciones, incluso desconocen buena parte del negocio o materia que encabezan y del cual son los primeros responsables, sólo están ahí por sus relaciones personales-familiares, por cubrir alguna cuota, y poco más. En el mejor de los casos, aunque sean un poco inútiles, terminan por reconocer sus limitaciones y se apoyan principalmente en funcionarios de mayor rango, que sí tienen más experiencia en ese negocio o materia. En el peor de los casos (que suele ser mayoría), no reconocen su propia incapacidad y terminan creando más problemas. Por desgracia, el asunto se complica más cuando se confirma que muchos de estos cargos políticos encima ni siquiera tienen el coraje de trasladar adecuadamente hacia arriba, hacia sus superiores, problemas serios de carencia de recursos humanos, técnicos o de presupuesto en alguno de sus departamentos o servicios. Al revés, ni siquiera quieren asumir algunas de sus competencias elementales, como, por ejemplo, poder penalizar a funcionarios que no hacen su trabajo, que no llegan a unos mínimos niveles de rendimiento, etc, etc. Encima, ahora, como estamos en la era de mayor apogeo del feminismo institucional, donde esa "charocracia" ha alcanzado mayor nivel de presencia y relevancia, a ver quién es el director general (encima si eres hombre) como para atreverte a penalizar (con faltas leves o graves) a determinadas empleadas (también empleados) públicas, incluso aunque sean interinas y bastante limitadas.

Y tampoco me quiero olvidar de los sindicatos... auténticos parásitos dentro de la administración, también con alguna excepción (a nivel de persona), pero bueno, que esto no tiene fácil arreglo. Desgraciadamente, por todo ello, suele ser habitual, a poco que muestres algo de atención, que funcionarios que son buenos y grandes profesionales, terminen quemándose con el tiempo, y perdiendo productividad y rendimiento.


----------



## Abelinoz (1 Abr 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> Tienes dos opciones:
> 1-poner una queja formal.
> 2-usar la sede electrónica.
> El teléfono, no es ninguna opción.



sede electrónica es un nombre muy grande para los sistemas que utilizan no?


----------



## Insert Coin (1 Abr 2022)

Vienen curvas. El viruelo convocará elecciones a mitad de este año, no da más

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abelinoz (1 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> No hay funcionarios
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En serio sacas pecho de la “atención telemática del estado” ya el nombre mola…

me dedico a negocios de e-commerce si mi página web fuese así te iba a decir yo lo que vendía…


----------



## JAC 59 (1 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y no os cuento como curra la tesorería de la seguridad social, bueno si os lo voy a contar.
> 
> Si quieres contactar con ellos, no te atienden y diréis no pasa nada lo hago por Internet, gran error, solo ponen el teléfono del inss y la gente después de semanas de espera acuden allí y les dicen que allí no es.
> 
> ...



Lo de menos es la AGE, que al fin y al cabo son cuatro gatos mal pagaos y bastante controlados, (si los comparamos con los autonosuyos y los de las corporaciones locales) por cierto... Quizás sean los únicos que podríamos calificar de "imprescindibles" en este estercolero de país.


----------



## 4motion (1 Abr 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Vienen curvas. El viruelo convocará elecciones a mitad de este año, no da más
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk



Entonces ira a votar SU PUTA MADRE 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kabuterimon (1 Abr 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Lo veo bien, son unos sufridos servidores de la ciudadanía, je je.
> Dicho esto, son ellos contra nosostros, solo puede quedar uno y me temo que ellos si estan unidos y a nosostros nos han pillado rebelandonos solo en tik tok .



Bonita imagen de perfil


----------



## samaruc (1 Abr 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> En serio sacas pecho de la “atención telemática del estado” ya el nombre mola…
> 
> me dedico a negocios de e-commerce si mi página web fuese así te iba a decir yo lo que vendía…




Te has quedado _osoleto_


Estas son las actuales páginas de atención al ciudadano de la TGSS y del INSS





















*Es lo que pasa cuando formas un grupo de trabajo con funsivagos con el culo pelado y les dices que aporten ideas e información sobre como dar a la gente lo que pide.

Si pasas de los funcivagos y se lo das al informático y este te hace un copipega de las transacciones de los sistemas himformáticos con los que trabaja el funcivago (poniendo colorines y haciéndolo bonito, eso sí que es verdad) pues...


Tienes esto tó intuitivo y manejable para un funsivago de SS, no para el público en general (ni para muchos profesionales) *


----------



## Abelinoz (1 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Te has quedado _osoleto_
> 
> 
> Estas son las actuales páginas de atención al ciudadano de la TGSS y del INSS
> ...



wow!!!

parecen del futuro…. Con enlaces footer header e hipervínculos…

pero sin sistemas de doble verificación o de estándar biométricos, sin cumplir leyes de LOPD que el estado mismo promulga y multa si no cumples, con dificultades serias en el responsive de la web, que no puedas hacer casi Nada sin certificado electrónico… etc etc etc

Joder, que innovación!!!!


----------



## samaruc (1 Abr 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> wow!!!
> 
> parecen del futuro…. Con enlaces footer header e hipervínculos…
> 
> ...



Felicita de mi parte a tus colegas programadores de cárnica licitadora que son los que han parido las diferentes versiones.

Lo que se ha aportado por el grupo de trabajo de putos funsivagos han sido ideas sobre la usabilidad y el interfaz intuitivo.

¿Qué te parece el interfaz sin hacer ni puto caso a las aportaciones de los funcivagos vs interfaz con aportaciones de los funcivagos?

Por otra parte lo de que no puedas hacer casi nada sin certificado...

Poco has explorado la web más allá de analizar el código, poco...

Tienes las siguientes opciones:

- Formulario web

- Selfie (cutre, foto sosteniendo el DNI)

- Vía SMS

- Cl@ve (con doble autentificación o sin ella)

- Certificado digital o DNI-e


----------



## notengodeudas (1 Abr 2022)

murcielago dijo:


> Bueno, sobre eso habría que matizar un poco. Te voy a contar una historia y luego tú ya decides si te la quieres creer o no.
> 
> No voy a ocultar algo que ya he dejado varias veces escrito en este foro, que soy funcionario de una comunidad autónoma. Clase A, cuerpo facultativo (ingeniería informática). Cualquiera puede revisar mi hemeroteca. Durante la pandemia,... o plandemia, como lo prefieras,... algunos funcionarios (no muchos, eso es cierto, al menos en mi administración), llegamos a trabajar más de 12 horas diarias, sin cobrar ninguna hora extra. En mi caso, la situación se agravó porque coincidió que, durante todo ese año 2020, el compañero que hacía de backup estuvo de baja (meses antes de la oficialización de la pandemia había sufrido un aparatoso accidente de tráfico). Nos faltaba personal técnico en varios servicios (y nos sigue faltando) y la carga de trabajo se disparó, porque justamente en esos momentos, muchos cargos políticos se acordaron de la "administración digital" y la "tramitación electrónica". Encima, algunos pocos, no cogimos ningún día de baja, porque no fuimos incluidos en ningún grupo de contagio "oficialmente", y para rematar el asunto, nos declararon "personal esencial" (al menos pude "disfrutar" de situaciones excepcionales de camino al curro, con mi ciudad completamente vacía).
> 
> ...




¿Situarías la proporción de tu caso en 1 de cada 5?

Porque yo en el contacto pre y post plandemia con las administraciones autonómicas y locales, educación y sanidad, no dejo de observar que el puto Pareto debió ser un dios o algo así.
Observo y por cada maestro para el cual los niños son el fin, no el medio, tienes cuatro más para los cuales los niños son el medio para su fin, el cobrar sin remar.

Así con todo, sanitarios, administrocharos, etc

Ahora será cuando nos confirmes que el 20% hace el 80% del trabajo y directamentelle pongo un altar
al puto Paret


----------



## Abelinoz (1 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Felicita de mi parte a tus colegas programadores de cárnica licitadora que son los que han parido las diferentes versiones.
> 
> Lo que se ha aportado por el grupo de trabajo de putos funsivagos han sido ideas sobre la usabilidad y el interfaz intuitivo.
> 
> ...



a ver si me aclaro. Tampoco es responsabilidad de los funcionarios la puta mierda de web que tiene España para estos trámites porque son los Indra, Accenture y similar los culpables, total vosotros que contratabais, pagabais y formabais parte del proyecto, vosotros o vuestros jefes repito, no tenéis nada que ver, todo es culpa del programador que le dijeron Ok con lo que entregó, es esto verdad???


----------



## The Hellion (1 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Acabar no sé en qué va a acabar. Lo que sí sé es cómo: mal.



Del 2006 hasta hoy te digo lo que yo he movido mis tarifas: 0%
De 1995 a 2005, un 15%

Tendréis que trabajar más, buscaros ocupaciones por la tarde, o acostumbraros a que el pluriempleo dé solo para vivir razonablemente bien. 

Y contentos si no empiezan a despedir a la gente sobrante, y los que se quedan tienen que empezar a doblar el lomo al ritmo de la privada o los autónomos. 

Como colectivo estuvistéis mal hace veinte o treinta años, cuando en la privada se pagaba más y muchos de vosotros no teníais antigüedad. Después, en los últimos 15 años, cuando el efecto de los quinquenios ha empezado a notarse, os convertisteis en los reyes del mambo, comparativamente. 

Ahora caeréis como caímos los del sector privado.


----------



## samaruc (1 Abr 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> a ver si me aclaro. Tampoco es responsabilidad de los funcionarios la puta mierda de web que tiene España para estos trámites porque son los Indra, Accenture y similar los culpables, total vosotros que contratabais, pagabais y formabais parte del proyecto, vosotros o vuestros jefes repito, no tenéis nada que ver, todo es culpa del programador que le dijeron Ok con lo que entregó, es esto verdad???



Más pestes que quienes lidiamos con estas _soluciones_ no vas a soltar, no. 

Tirando por elevación los culpables de las putas mierdas de web somos los votantes que elegimos al tío que elige al tío que contrata a la cárnica y le da el Ok a un proyecto que solo hace que meter más mierda sobre la mierda que había programado la anterior cárnica (la documentación ni está ni se la espera, parche sobre parche y a cruzar los dedos no pete el sistema, eso no lo toques no vaya a ser que pete, métele colorines y a tomar por el culo) y así ad aeternum.

En esta última ocasión lo único ha sido que se ha tenido en cuenta la opinión del funsivago de a pie, del funsivago de los huevos pelados que lleva años dedicándose a esto cuando el que da el ok a las putas mierdas estas hoy está aquí, mañana en el ministerio de igualdad y pasado mañana en el consejo de administración de iberdrola.

No es privativo de las AAPP, no.









Problemas informáticos, muchas dudas y algunas gasolineras cerradas en el arranque del descuento de 20 céntimos en la provincia


La afluencia a las estaciones de servicio se ha incrementado alrededor de un 30% y se han registrado algunas colas puntuales




www.informacion.es


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (1 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Esta crisis nos la comemos todos.



Yo no me he comido nunca ninguna crisis. Pero tampoco he tenido deudas jamás. Cada palo que aguante su vela.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (1 Abr 2022)

La única industria. por llamarlo de alguna manera que queda en España es el funcionariado.pensionista .cobrapagas.subvencinados.el último que cierre la puerta y la luz


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Yo no me he comido nunca ninguna crisis. Pero tampoco he tenido deudas jamás. Cada palo que aguante su vela.



Aunque no tengas deudas, las crisis te las comes igual. Ya sea porque hay menos empleo, porque es más precario o porque bajan los salarios o aumenta la inflación. Nos afecta a todos en mayor o menor medida.


----------



## Klapaucius (1 Abr 2022)

los funcis los nuevos ricos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

A mí un 10 me viene mal. Necesito un 30 mínimo.


----------



## Cuncas (1 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Más pestes que quienes lidiamos con estas _soluciones_ no vas a soltar, no.
> 
> Tirando por elevación los culpables de las putas mierdas de web somos los votantes que elegimos al tío que elige al tío que contrata a la cárnica y le da el Ok a un proyecto que solo hace que meter más mierda sobre la mierda que había programado la anterior cárnica (la documentación ni está ni se la espera, parche sobre parche y a cruzar los dedos no pete el sistema, eso no lo toques no vaya a ser que pete, métele colorines y a tomar por el culo) y así ad aeternum.
> 
> ...



Y bla bla bla... pero sois una puta lacra de inútiles, me da igual que seas el último mono que permite que el resto se rasque los cojones durante todo el día.

Déjame adivinar... ¿aprendiste a cambiar de color la pantalla con esto verdad?







Y desde entonces has estado mamando de la teta.

Ayer tuve que hacer una gestión, las únicas opciones que tenía para resolverla eran automatizadas, porque de los 2 millones de parásitos que estamos manteniendo ninguno trabaja de cara al que le paga el sueldo, y ninguna de ellas funcionó. No llegáis ni a putos monos aporreando un teclado. Sois el puto cáncer a extirpar de este país. Os estamos pagando como si fuerais funcionarios estonios y no sois más que cagateclas del puto Congo.


----------



## peefepe (1 Abr 2022)

10% y con efectos retroactivos al 1 de enero


----------



## Serbal-14 (1 Abr 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Los bares están más bien cerrando....
> 
> Y sí, ya sé que la solución NO es imprimir más billetes. Es el BCE quien parece NO saberlo, o no querer enterarse, o querer ir estirando la situación.. porque quieran o no van a tener que dejar de imprimir, dejar de comprar deuda basura (incluida la deuda pública española) y subir los tipos de interés.
> 
> Y ahí está la clave, que para llegar a las elecciones generales y tener alguna opción de ganarlas el PSOE tiene que cumplir su compromiso de subir con la inflación los sueldos públicos y las pensiones.



Se deja de comprar deuda pública ya el mes que viene.

Una técnica fundamental de mentir que utiliza lo público es que las cosas tengan doble significado. El que la gente entiende y el que realmente es. Esto pasa por ejemplo con brecha salarial o violencia de género. Tienen un doble significado.

Aquí pasa lo mismo. Se sube "el IPC".

Pero es que hay dos IPC. El que sale en la tele, que es el crees que va a subir. Y luego está el que se usa de verdad, que es el sube.

Por eso el año pasado con un IPC "popular" de más del 6 por ciento subieron poco más del 2... y resulta que subieron según el IPC (el otro, claro).


----------



## Murray's (1 Abr 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Vienen curvas. El viruelo convocará elecciones a mitad de este año, no da más
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk



Fuente???


----------



## Insert Coin (1 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Fuente???



Impresión personal. Si la economía se va de las manos, claro, porque mientras pueda se atornilla al falcon


----------



## Progretón (1 Abr 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> wow!!!
> 
> parecen del futuro…. Con enlaces footer header e hipervínculos…
> 
> ...



Por razones de tipo legal no se pueden utilizar los sistemas de doble verificación al uso. Échele la culpa al legislador, los _funcis_ somos unos mandados.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (1 Abr 2022)

No creo que en la Pública haya tanto trabajador con alma de ejquirol, como sucede en la Privada. Preveo problemas pues, para Ken.


----------



## Progretón (1 Abr 2022)

gester dijo:


> Que usted haya vendido sus principios, no significa que todo el mundo lo haga. Entiendo que es su discurso interno para reconciliarse consigo mismo por haberse vendido.
> 
> Por suerte, hay gente que no es así. Y si es necesario, muere con sus principios intactos.



Quien tiene que reconciliarse es usted, y hacerlo con la realidad.

En tiempos de Franco una plaza de funcionario estaba poco cotizada. ¿Por qué? Por que había industria y salía más a cuenta trabajar en una fábrica que de bedel. Llegó el R78 y dejó abandonada a la industria. La industria, esas fábricas de las que salen maquinaria, alimentos transformados, esto es, cosas tangibles que son necesarias es lo que tira de una economía.

Cuando muere Franco, el español medio tenía una renta per capita similar a la de un señor de Irlanda o de Corea del Sur. Hoy en día, esos dos países están muy delante de nosotros. Han cuidado su industria; nosotros servimos paellas y sangría a guiris, a lo más que llegamos es a ser maquiladoras de la Ford, la Peugeot, la Renault o la Volkswagen.

La realidad es que el sector privado lo han mandado a la mierda y el público se ha mantenido más o menos como estaba; esa es la explicación de que hayan cambiado las tornas.

Usted puede consolarse en la falsa creencia de que hay un complot según el cual millones de funcionarios se han puesto de acuerdo para chuparle la sangre; o afrontar la jodida realidad de que vive en un país cuyos políticos son unos traidores que desmantelaron de nuestra industria y montaron una burbuja inmobiliaria de la hostia, y cuya sociedad irresponsable lo permitió.


----------



## gester (1 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Quien tiene que reconciliarse es usted, y hacerlo con la realidad.
> 
> En tiempos de Franco una plaza de funcionario estaba poco cotizada. ¿Por qué? Por que había industria y salía más a cuenta trabajar en una fábrica que de bedel. Llegó el R78 y dejó abandonada a la industria. La industria, esas fábricas de las que sale maquinaria, alimentos transformados, esto es, cosas tangibles que son necesarias es lo que tira de una economía.
> 
> ...



Yo con la realidad ya estoy reconciliado. Soy trabajor de la privada, así que de realidad voy sobrado. Ha desviado usted el tema de los principios. Se puede vivir en la realidad y tener principios, es un esfuerzo enorme, pero se puede.


----------



## Progretón (1 Abr 2022)

gester dijo:


> Yo con la realidad ya estoy reconciliado. Soy trabajor de la privada, así que de realidad voy sobrado. Ha desviado usted el tema de los principios. Se puede vivir en la realidad y tener principios, es un esfuerzo enorme, pero se puede.



Se puede, pero se queja. O una cosa, u otra.


----------



## gester (1 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Se puede, pero se queja. O una cosa, u otra.



Ambas dos no son excluyentes. Yo de lo único que me quejo es de que me chupen la sangre para mantener una administración pública cuya unica finalidad es dar servicio al ciudadano, cuando el servicio que dan es una puta mierda a un precio desorbitado.


----------



## Progretón (1 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Te has quedado _osoleto_
> 
> 
> Estas son las actuales páginas de atención al ciudadano de la TGSS y del INSS
> ...



Los diseños de estas páginas suelen ser dados a consultoras de alto copete - y altos honorios -, diseños que se dan en forma de documentos con profusas descripciones y gráficos a todo color. A los informáticos _funcis_ les toca programar lo que dice ese documento, en caso de que ese trabajo no sea subcontratado.

A quien no le guste ese diseño, que se queje a una empresa privada a la que llamaremos HAL. Unos hachas los de HAL, han vendido el mismo trabajo a unos cuantas adminsitraciones. Y unos hachas los jefazos, puestos a dedo, que no se han percatado de la treta.


----------



## notengodeudas (1 Abr 2022)

gester dijo:


> Ambas dos no son excluyentes. Yo de lo único que me quejo es de que me chupen la sangre para mantener una administración pública cuya unica finalidad es dar servicio al ciudadano, cuando el servicio que dan es una puta mierda a un precio desorbitado.



Impuestos escandinavos, servicios norteafricanos y corrupción siciliana


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Pues a lo mejor es poco...


----------



## Murray's (5 Abr 2022)

De momento nanai









Montero descarta por ahora abordar la subida salarial de los funcionarios y descongela el teletrabajo un año después


Los funcionarios denuncian siempre que tienen ocasión que acumulan una importante pérdida de poder adquisitivo desde que, en 2010, el Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero...




www.elmundo.es






*Montero descarta por ahora abordar la subida salarial de los funcionarios y descongela el teletrabajo un año después*


----------

